# Lustige Game Screenshots



## Sch1z0 (7. November 2007)

Als ich eben grad Medal of Honor Airborne zockte kam mir ein ziemlich cooler grafik-bug unter die Linse und dachte damit starte ich mal n thread in denen wir lustig screenshots posten können

P.S. wenn das hier falsch ist bzw. es sowas schon gibt bitte löschen/verschieben


Gruß Sch1z0


----------



## Piy (7. November 2007)

http://www.pic-upload.de/07.11.07/s1i6pc.jpg

den fehler hatte jeder bf2 spieler sicher schonmal ^^
beim reanimieren kommtn krüppel raus


----------



## Honk53 (18. Januar 2008)

naja dieser screen is nich grade der lustigste bei den ich bei Oblivion gemacht habe aber iwie find ich trotzdem lustig ein Argonier mit glatze^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Januar 2008)

Flatout 2 - Der metallfressende Baum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wir schon bei unseren standhaften Mitbewohnern, den Bäumen, sind, hier ein Screenshot aus Gothic 3. Manch einer widersetzt sich ganz einfach den physikalischen Grundgesetzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tatort: Half Life² Death Match. Vergehen: Unerlaubtes Ausruhen im Gefecht um Leben und Tod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gestern bei Oblivion auch ein sehr Talentiertes Pferd gesehen....habe es natürlich gleich gekauft


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Januar 2008)

Wow, das Pferd kann sowohl, als auch. Fantastisch! 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das Spiel heißt, Herkules hieß es aber nicht. Der Kollege hat es einfach vom Gefährt demontiert - ohne zu zahlen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (24. Januar 2008)

Jaja... Irgendwann werden die Spiele langweilig


----------



## ForgottenRealm (25. Januar 2008)

Bilder, von links nach rechts:

1. CoD2 - Immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand ...

2. Gothic 3 - Merkwürdiger Fußboden 

3. Gothic 3 - Seit wann dürfen Sklaven bei den Bossen am Tisch sitzen ?

 4. Half Life 2 - Die wohl hässlichsten Texturen im ganzen Spiel 

5. Ultima 9 - Doublekill


----------



## JSL (4. Februar 2008)

Habe da auch ein ganz lustigen Screen, ich spiele Call of Duty 4 im Internet. So sehen die aus, die von mir getötet worden sind.
Oder einfach mal durch ein Wagon gucken ^^


----------



## Silvecio (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich hätte da auch was....

Gothic 3: Ja, auch tote Orks fahren gen Himmel...

Crysis: Bitte fragt mich nicht, was die zwei Koreaner da wohl tun...

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Piy (4. Februar 2008)

naja einer muss ja mal portal reinsetzen ^^

mein armer begleitercubus o.o


----------



## Honk53 (9. Februar 2008)

also wie kann man nur schlafen wenn son irrer mit n Nanoanzug alle abmetzelt^^


----------



## Honk53 (9. Februar 2008)

Ähm....ja der hat sich in ner klotür verhangen^^


----------



## Bang0o (9. Februar 2008)

bluescreen hat wiedermal zugeschlagen 
(game: el matador)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2008)

Der Bluescreen im Spiel gefällt mir. Bewahrt allerdings nicht vor selbigen am eigenen Rechner 

Bei Crysis scheint das echt schrecklich zu sein. Sobald sich zwei Physikobjekte miteinander paaren, gibt es eine kleine Breakdance-Showeinlage


----------



## Honk53 (9. Februar 2008)

bei crysis gibs och leute die ein dummes gesicht machen^^


----------



## Honk53 (10. Februar 2008)

und nochmal crysis^^ 2xGruppenkuscheln 1x8mann die irgendwie schweinisch sind^^ und 1x ne sehr unbequeme position aufm Klo^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2008)

Honk53,

Gruppenkuscheln ist 'ne feine Sache 

Hier mal zur Auffrischung ein kleiner Auszug aus CS:Source:

Einfach mal abhängen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint echt eine weit verbreite Ragdoll-Krankheit zu sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Honk53,
> 
> Gruppenkuscheln ist 'ne feine Sache
> 
> ...





Das sehe ich jedesmal bei BF2

Du benutzt Andere Skins oder?


----------



## Honk53 (10. Februar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Honk53,
> 
> Gruppenkuscheln ist 'ne feine Sache



schon möglich^^ aber das gruppenkuscheln was die da machen sieht nich gerade sehr bequem aus^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das sehe ich jedesmal bei BF2
> 
> Du benutzt Andere Skins oder?



Skins? Bei CS:Source? BF2 habe ich bisher nur von der Demo gezockt, falls du das meinst.



Honk53 schrieb:


> schon möglich^^ aber das gruppenkuscheln was die da machen sieht nich gerade sehr bequem aus^^



Zumindest wird keinem kalt 

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug, was passieren könnte, wenn man am späten Abend HL² Death Match spielt und von einem heißen Bolzen geküsst wurde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Lieblingsmap killbox.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2008)

Na auf deinem Screen hat der CT andere Sachen an, den gibt es standartmäßig nicht, und warum nicht skins bei css?

Und mit BF2 meine ich, das was du "ge-screenshottest" hast sehe ich immer bei BF2, mit dem inne Leiter hängen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Februar 2008)

Doch doch, der CT ist mit Standardkleidung bestückt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Doch doch, der CT ist mit Standardkleidung bestückt



Aber wieso sieht er so komisch aus? welcher CT ist das denn genau?

Edit: hier sind alle Standart-CT`s ...und die sehen nicht so aus wie deiner


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Februar 2008)

Bingo, der ist es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag vielleicht sein, dass deine Gamma-Werte die Farben etwas verfälschen oder gar seitdem ein neueres Aussehen der Models erschienen ist.

Damit es nicht fad wird, hier nun ein kleiner Ausflug in die Welten von Spielen und Schlafstörungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ist völlig übermüdet und spielt trotzdem weiter? Der gespielte Charakter legt eine kleine Pause ein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2008)

Hmm, nagut ist ja auch egal


----------



## Bang0o (13. Februar 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das sehe ich jedesmal bei BF2


 ?

MFG


----------



## BuBi (14. Februar 2008)

Schleichwerbung in Splintercell 3^^


----------



## Honk53 (14. Februar 2008)

BuBi schrieb:


> Ich schaff das net mit den Bildern




wieso net? einfach beim antworten auf erweitert und dann drückste auf die büroklammer und schon kannste bilder uppen


----------



## BuBi (14. Februar 2008)

Habs geschafft


----------



## Honk53 (14. Februar 2008)

BuBi schrieb:


> Habs geschafft



siehste geht doch^^


----------



## BuBi (14. Februar 2008)

1. Bild: Wo ist die Geisel?^^
2. Bild: Da hab ich vergessen den Grafikkartenlüfter wieder anzuschließen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Februar 2008)

BuBi,

beim ersten Bild stelle ich mir die Frage, ob du der Geisel vorher nicht einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten verpasst und sie ganz geschwungen über den Balkon befördert hast.

Bild zwei kenne ich nur zu gut. Manchmal meint es die Steam-Engine nur gut mit uns 

Schwebendes Kraut, wie auf Bild drei, gibt es ebenfalls zu Genüge bei Gothic 3.

Wie konntest du nur so gekonnt dein Gefährt auf Bild vier parken? Machen die Parkuhren das möglich? 

Bei Bild fünf bleibt mir die Spucke weg. Hach, wer möchte nicht mal, bevor man sich schlafen legt, die Augen in ein Glas Wasser legen...


----------



## karlheinz600 (14. Februar 2008)

Hier hab ich auch noch eines von Far Cry (allerdings schlechte Grafik)!!


----------



## Honk53 (14. Februar 2008)

lol ob der was bestimmtes sucht?^^ oder ob es einfach nur ein Toilettentieftaucher ist?


----------



## moonrail (14. Februar 2008)

@ Bubi

Das letzte Bild hast du mit dem ,,tcl"-Cheat gemacht, oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> @ Bubi
> 
> Das letzte Bild hast du mit dem ,,tcl"-Cheat gemacht, oder?



Das selbe hatte ich auch schon, (ohne Cheat) bei mir wars so: ich habe auf einem Pferd gesessen und dann hat mich jemand angesprochen....blubb hatte ich son Gesicht aufm Bild....man hab ich gelacht


----------



## Honk53 (14. Februar 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das selbe hatte ich auch schon, (ohne Cheat) bei mir wars so: ich habe auf einem Pferd gesessen und dann hat mich jemand angesprochen....blubb hatte ich son Gesicht aufm Bild



lol genau so war es bei mir auch schon^^


----------



## BuBi (14. Februar 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> lol genau so war es bei mir auch schon^^


Bei mir glaub ich auch, ist schon so lange her


----------



## BuBi (14. Februar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> BuBi,
> 
> beim ersten Bild stelle ich mir die Frage, ob du der Geisel vorher nicht einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten verpasst und sie ganz geschwungen über den Balkon befördert hast.
> 
> ...


Naja, bei Bild 1 stand die Geißel wirklich da, ich habs mehrmals versucht.
Bei Bild 2 lags bei eher da dran das sich der Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte nicht gedreht hat^^ aber bis ich darauf kam hats gedauert.


----------



## BuBi (14. Februar 2008)

Ein paar hab ich noch^^
Bild 1-3:GTA San Andreas
Bild 4-5:CSS mit einer Riva TNT2


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Februar 2008)

Ich denke absoluter Spitzenreiter wird wohl Gothic 3 mit seinen vielen, anfänglichen Bugs!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich denke absoluter Spitzenreiter wird wohl Gothic 3 mit seinen vielen, anfänglichen Bugs!



Also ich finde Two Worlds von den bugs her viel Schlimmer. Aber bei Gothic nerven die Nachladeruckler, deswegen zocke ich es nicht.


----------



## Honk53 (15. Februar 2008)

jaja Haare so weiß wie Milch^^ aber wo??


----------



## Maggats (16. Februar 2008)




----------



## Honk53 (16. Februar 2008)

hier nochmal the Witcher^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> hier nochmal the Witcher^^



Das sieht so aus als wenn deine Graka fehler produziert, oda probier mal folgendes, wenn wieder so ein Fehler auftritt drücke alt-tab , dann gehste wieder ins Spiel (Dabei wird der Grakaspeicher wieder frei)

Das sieht nämlich nicht normal aus. Oder probiere mal einen neuen Treiber wenn ein neuerer draußen sein sollte.


----------



## Honk53 (17. Februar 2008)

ja kann ich ja mal probiern^^

Wem gehört dieser Schatten?^^


----------



## Bang0o (18. Februar 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus als wenn deine Graka fehler produziert, oda probier mal folgendes, wenn wieder so ein Fehler auftritt drücke alt-tab , dann gehste wieder ins Spiel (Dabei wird der Grakaspeicher wieder frei)
> 
> Das sieht nämlich nicht normal aus. Oder probiere mal einen neuen Treiber wenn ein neuerer draußen sein sollte.


das hilft auch bei crysis vram bugs mit 320mb


----------



## kays (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab da auch noch einen, ist aus Call of Duty 2

"Nicht gleich den Kopf in den Sand stecken"


----------



## el barto (20. Februar 2008)

Beim überfahrn von Gegnern gibs immer die meisten ( schönsten ) ragdoll fehler...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. Februar 2008)

ich glaub den hier hat auch noch keiner gebracht 
der sollte vor dem ersten befestigeten dorf rechts neben dem wasserfall stehen [ich mein des war des 2te level]
ich hab ihn bis jetz jedes mal wieder gefunden  [bei 3 maligem durchspielen]


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Februar 2008)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> ich glaub den hier hat auch noch keiner gebracht
> der sollte vor dem ersten befestigeten dorf rechts neben dem wasserfall stehen [ich mein des war des 2te level]
> ich hab ihn bis jetz jedes mal wieder gefunden  [bei 3 maligem durchspielen]



Immerhin schafft es der Kollege, seine Flüssigkeit noch im Fall plätschern zu lassen, wie's aussieht.


----------



## Bang0o (4. März 2008)

geiles hl2 oder hl1 vid:
http://z0r.de/?id=829


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> geiles hl2 oder hl1 vid:
> http://z0r.de/?id=829



hört das video auch mal auf xD? ich glaube das ist ne endlosschleife oder?


----------



## Bang0o (5. März 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> hört das video auch mal auf xD? ich glaube das ist ne endlosschleife oder?


jap ->flash


----------



## BigBadBoss (6. März 2008)

Ich liebe die bescheuerten Antworten die man bei Fallout geben kann:


----------



## Shady (7. März 2008)

Da fehlt irgendwas...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. März 2008)

Shady schrieb:


> Da fehlt irgendwas...




loooool 

Konntest du damit auch fahren xD?


----------



## Shady (7. März 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> loooool
> 
> Konntest du damit auch fahren xD?



Ohne Probleme. 

/edit: Hab eben mal auf die Reifen geschossen, also da wo sie wären. Die Reifen platzen auch und sind dann auf einmal als Platten da.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. März 2008)

Klasse, unsichtbare Reifen. Wenigstens ist die wichtige Luft noch da.

Hier nun ein Screenshot aus einem Konsolenspiel. Uncharted - Drake's Schicksal für die Playstation 3 ist es in diesem Fall. Klar, man kann den Kopf schnell in den Sand stecken. Aber dann noch in den Stein?

Achtung, fieses Wortspiel: Es handelt sich hierbei eindeutig um einen Halsabschneider.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man wird beschossen, es hilft alles nichts. Man lebt in Ewigkeit in diesem formschönen Stein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (9. März 2008)

Mal wieder nen paar aus GTA :reim: , Crysis und C&C Generals (ZH)


GTA;

- Nen Haufen Autos die Vertikal eingeparkt haben :p
- Nen Cop der geschlagene 10 Minuten vor ne weisse Wand geguggt hat; da soll mir einer sagen die rauchen nix ...
- Wenigstens is die arme Frau nicht alleine in der Zelle 
- Nen Cop der unterm Auto festklebt und je nach Zustand des Autos gern von unten nach oben wandert.

Crysis;

- Was meint ihr wie blöd der geguggt hat als ich eingestiegen und losgefahren bin 

C&C;

- Ich hasse an Brücken festhängende Gegner ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. März 2008)

Ahh, ein blaues Bitmap-Auto. Alte Erinnerungen, in denen jedes flach aussehende Kraut in Spielen sich noch dem Spieler zuwandte, werden wieder aufgeweckt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2008)

Darf ich hier auch nen etwas "brutaleren" Screenshot posten von Postal 2?
Weil ich frage lieber, ich will ja kein Ärger bekommen.

Ich will in dem Screenshot nicht die Brutalität an sich zeigen (die ist nur zufällig vorhanden). 

Also sagt mir bescheid

Hier ein paar andere:

Beim ersten sieht man wie die Bots cheaten (oder hat ihn eine Spinne gebissen xD)

Zum 2. muss ich glaub ich nix sagen xD

Bei den letzen beiden handelt es sich nicht um ein und die selbe Person, das sind 2 verschiedene (beide habe ich aber so in einem Raum vorgefunden, ich hab nix mit der Sache zutun ^^)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. März 2008)

hab auch schon wieder was in gothic 3 ausgegraben.
man achte auf den hals des gesprächspartners 
-> lieber nich nackt aufm fell kiffen und dafür den kopf behalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (18. März 2008)

ich hatte mal bei hl2 2 von den frauen die beide vollkommen unabhängig voneinandere agiert haben und mit mir rumgelaufen sind
wie heisst die nochmal ach ka
jedenfalls konnte ich auch wieder laden und die waren wieder beide da
ich hatte mal n screenshot davon aber der is vermutlich bei irgendeinem formatieren verschütt gegangen aber wenn ich ihn wieder finde dann poste ich ihn


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2008)

Ok ich poste jetzt einfach mal den Screen (Wenn sich jemand beschwert werde ich ihn unverzüglich wieder löschen, da ich nicht weis ob ich Sowas posten darf)

Dieser Screen entstand übrigens beim LAN zocken


----------



## ShadowAlien (18. März 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht xD


----------



## Honk53 (19. März 2008)

ja mal wieder the witcher^^
der muss kraft haben so sitzen zu können^^


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (20. März 2008)

hier mal ein Best Of meiner gesammelten werke 
(ok das letzte ist nicht von mir, aber das fand ich zu gut ^^)


----------



## Bang0o (20. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG5qDeWHNmk

DAS ist der EINZIGE grund sich nen SUPERCOMPUTER zukaufen!


----------



## Honk53 (22. März 2008)

ohje der sitzt zu viel vorm pc^^


----------



## buzty (23. März 2008)

neuer skill bei cod4: um die ecke schiessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(der saß das mindestens ne minute so vor mir o.O


----------



## low- (23. März 2008)

LOL@Crysis Video xD Da hatte wohl jemand zu viel Zeit =0 aber super geil und dann RUCKELFREI!


----------



## Ecle (23. März 2008)

Wo ist nur das Wasser? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (24. März 2008)

Ich frag mich, was Atari sich dabei gedacht hat als sie Hawaii nachgebaut haben für TDU ...

Die Straßen enden recht  mäßig


----------



## potzblitz (25. März 2008)

Hab auch eins. Sag nur *Missionarsstellung 


*


----------



## AcEswiss (18. Mai 2008)

v.l.n.r :

Ob da de Anzug net hinderlich ist?
ob ich da die ******** wegputzen darf?("benutzen" bezieht s. auf das WC^^)
das bild kennt ihr sicherlich auch
Hab ich mich da in einem Bordell verlaufen xD


----------



## Ecle (24. Juni 2008)

Hier. Ein bisl zu viel Overclock xD
Das Hotel sieht ganz lustig aus, da spiegelt sich der Wagen ganz schön oft^^
Und die Straße ist rot :p


----------



## VantX_e2 (10. September 2008)

Moin.
Schon etwas länger her das hier was neues reingekommen ist aber hier mal mein Bild.
Ps:Ist nicht direckt aus nem Game



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (10. September 2008)

VantX_e2 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Schon etwas länger her das hier was neues reingekommen ist aber hier mal mein Bild.
> Ps:Ist nicht direckt aus nem Game
> 
> ...



Ist das der CD-Key unter "Aktivierungsschlüssel"??


----------



## kays (10. September 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ist das der CD-Key unter Aktivierungsschlüssel??



Ich geh kaputt, das wäre ja der Hammer


----------



## VantX_e2 (10. September 2008)

Joa ist der Key
Und warum solltest du jetzt kaputt gehen?
*klebeband holt*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2008)

VantX_e2 schrieb:


> Joa ist der Key
> Und warum solltest du jetzt kaputt gehen?
> *klebeband holt*



Weil ihn jetzt jeder benutzen kann?!


----------



## kays (10. September 2008)

@VantX_e2: Wenn du ihn mal vergessen solltest sag bescheid ich hab ihn aufgeschrieben 

Warum zeigst du den jeden deinen Spiele Key ?


----------



## VantX_e2 (11. September 2008)

Das game ist Free-To-Play  kann mir jederzeit nenn neuen holen


----------



## kays (11. September 2008)

Und was für ein Spiel ist das ?


----------



## VantX_e2 (11. September 2008)

Rising Force Online nenn MMORPG
Hoffe ihr habt das Wort "Kampfgas" gelesen , darum ging es mir eigentlich fande das etwas makaber.


----------



## kays (11. September 2008)

Ich denk mal das werden wir alle gesehen haben doch besser war natürlich der Key  

War nicht böse gemeint falls das so rüber kam..

gruß kays


----------



## VantX_e2 (11. September 2008)

Ne quark... passt scho nur hat mich halt gewundert


----------



## .::ASDF::. (16. September 2008)

Wenn man Crysis durchgespielt hat und gerade langweile hat, kommt so was raus:
Autoweitwurf...


----------



## .::ASDF::. (16. September 2008)

GTA San Andreas: 1) Die Autopolonaise
                         2) Terror an der Pizzabude


----------



## DenniRauch (15. Oktober 2008)

Hab hier auch mal ein paar:
Quelle: *www.4Q-online.de.tl*

Siamesischer Zwilling (Brothers in Arms)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mörserfront (Company of heroes)
http://img.webme.com/pic/4/4q-online/3.jpg

Viel los am Hommel (ArmA)
http://img.webme.com/pic/4/4q-online/viellos.jpg

Genickbruch (Battlefield 2)
http://img.webme.com/pic/4/4q-online/genickbruch.jpg

Wandelndes "Bolzenkissen" (F.E.A.R. Coop-Warfare)
http://img.webme.com/pic/4/4q-online/bolzentom.jpg

Zerspratzelt... (F.E.A.R. Splatter-Mod)
http://img.webme.com/pic/4/4q-online/sprengfalle.jpg


----------



## Honk53 (30. Oktober 2008)

Auf zum Undertaker xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> Auf zum Undertaker xD




Dasselbe hab ich auch schon entdeckt und hab nen Screen gemacht


----------



## Honk53 (30. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dasselbe hab ich auch schon entdeckt und hab nen Screen gemacht


Ich weiß ich war dabei


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich war dabei



Achso , das war noch auf der Lan? LOL ....  

Gruß


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal was von der Konsole, Gran Turismo 4 auf der PS2: Offroader mal richtig ausnutzen   

(PS auf der Nordschleife sowie dem Kurs "El Capitan" geht das ohne Cheat / Action Replay, kann gerne verraten wie ^^)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2008)

Screens von der PS2?? Wie das denn o.O 
Oder benutze nen Emu? 

Gruß


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2008)

Nö in GT4 gibts ne Funktion namens "Photomode" bzw. in den Replay kann man dann Fotos machen und die auf den USB Stick speichern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2008)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nö in GT4 gibts ne Funktion namens "Photomode" bzw. in den Replay kann man dann Fotos machen und die auf den USB Stick speichern.



Aha...ich hatte auch damals ne PS2, hab mich allerdings immer gewundert wozu dieser sinnlose USB-Anschluss da ist


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2008)

.. unter anderem fürs Lenkrad, dafür ist der auch da, oder Eye Toy ...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. November 2008)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

... wir hatten keine Chance...
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

...throw back !... 
Grüße!


----------



## hallihalli92 (30. November 2008)

Hab hier auch ein lustiges Bild von Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2008)

Von Welcher Panzerfaust wurde der denn getroffen


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

CoD2 die Briten eben ...


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

oder generell der Crysisalltag


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

ich muss jetzt doch nochmal n paar sachen loswerden

z.B. die BOT-Logik in CS:S oder die Spraylogos


----------



## joraku (20. Juli 2009)

Der Helikopter ist gerade heruntergefallen. 
Jaja, die Physik ist schon eine seltsame Sache.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

Dafür soll Crysis doch angeblich so bekannt sein, oder irre ich mich da etwa?


----------



## joraku (20. Juli 2009)

Kann sein. 
Aber sonst ist das Physiksystem relativ gut.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Juli 2009)

Left 4 Dead 

_edit Mod: Erstes Bild war nicht die deutsche Version_


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (21. Juli 2009)

Wie ist eig. der Sound bei Left4Dead ?


----------



## DON (21. Juli 2009)

jaja auch in COD 4 steht die welt manchmal kopf... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...dass is aber noch kein grund den sand gleich in den kopf... ähm... pardon ...den kopf gleich in den sand zu stecken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Juli 2009)

DON schrieb:


> jaja auch in COD 4 steht die welt manchmal kopf...




 Stimmt!  Game N1  ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (22. Juli 2009)

Mit Kopfstand hab ich auch so meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Juli 2009)

da kann ich mithalten^^

Bild 1: Fliegendes Auto, manche können ahnen warum^^
Bild 2: Betongras, is bestimmt schwer zu mähen


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Juli 2009)

Heute Mittag gab's Hühnchen...

*@ joraku* : ja die Dinger fallen gerne vom Himmel , das witzige daran ist dass die Rotorenblätter so aussehen als drehen sie noch, der Pilot drin noch lebt und der andere weiter auf einen ballert. 

Leider hab ich keine Nahaufnahme mehr.

Grüsse


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. Juli 2009)

Kopfstand? des kenn ich
in gta sa n passanten umgefahren und was seh ich da:


----------



## RedBrain (24. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt was nicht? Nein! Sein rechten Schuh piekt etwas. Er guckt den Schuh an und sagte: "Es sind Nägel unter meine Schuhsohle! Alle sind durchbohrt!  Das tut weh!"

*Cube 2 Sauerbraten - Trooper Edition*


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Juli 2009)

Dieser tote KVA Soldat wollte ne Runde " Was bin Ich ? " spielen. 

Grüsse


----------



## joraku (24. Juli 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Dieser tote KVA Soldat wollte ne Runde " Was bin Ich ? " spielen.
> 
> Grüsse



Zombie Mod


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Juli 2009)

Wieder einen vom Himmel geholt, also fliegen können die nicht.


----------



## burns (26. Juli 2009)

Legawarz ftw!

Leider zu spät für den Explosionscontest, das 1. hätt ich ja glatt eingeschickt


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2009)

was haltet ihr von diesem Kollegen hier ? Sieht aus als gehe es ihm nicht so gut.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Juli 2009)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## RedBrain (8. August 2009)

Crysis Demo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein echtes Ragdoll


----------



## MSPCFreak (9. August 2009)

Na dann muss ich auch mal. Das sind wirklich die lustigsten Screenshots von  GTA IV!


----------



## joraku (10. August 2009)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Crysis Demo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Physik!


----------



## Samsas.Traum (10. August 2009)

Stör doch nicht immer bei der Morgengymnastig


----------



## RedBrain (12. August 2009)

Das ist nicht normal! Wo steckt er denn??? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (12. August 2009)

NEIN!
Du hast ihn neutralisiert!


----------



## RedBrain (13. August 2009)

Hm? Das versteh ich es nicht. Kann man ÜBERHAUPT Neustralisieren? Oder ist ein Bug?


----------



## Potman (13. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Lustige Screenshots von mir, im Half Life Mod: Garrys Mod 10.
Der Mod is einfach genial zum blödsinn machen.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. August 2009)

Hier zwei Screenshots aus Far Cry, bei dem Ragdoll auch wie bei Crysis für einige merkwürdige Posen sorgt. Die auf dem zweiten Bild feiern keine Poolparty, sondern sind alle ersoffen.


----------



## moritz01 (13. August 2009)

hier ein coole bild von jackass
v


----------



## joraku (13. August 2009)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Hm? Das versteh ich es nicht. Kann man ÜBERHAUPT Neustralisieren? Oder ist ein Bug?




Das ist ein Bug. 
Ich habe nur einen Witz gemacht. Der Körper ist nicht mehr zu sehen, also, wie in Star Trek -> neutralisiert.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (13. August 2009)

Was der Typ da wohl macht?
Vielleicht wars ja auch Morgengymnastik, und ich habs falsch interpretiert, der wollte gar nichts von mir!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (14. August 2009)

Meine unfreiwilligen Parkversuche...


----------



## Tom3004 (17. August 2009)

Hier ein Online Match bei Call of Duty  
Ich hab von den 30 Min nur 25 gespielt und trotzdem 1. und fast doppelt soviel wie der 2.


----------



## Selene (18. August 2009)

mal wieder CoD 4  
einfach abhängen halt


----------



## flix.w7 (19. August 2009)

Gerade in Sims 3 gemacht

Das Arme Baby, es war doch noch so jung


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. August 2009)

...jetzt weis ich was die meinen: *...siehst aus wie ein Brett* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. August 2009)

*Startschuss !!! *



Grüße, ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Arhey (29. August 2009)

Damit meine Bilder beim nächsten Update dabei sind, poste ich mal hier rein :p
Sind zwar richtig alt, aber immernoch herrlich xD


----------



## Birdy84 (30. August 2009)

Hier sieht man mal was die Gegner bei Raven Shield so zwischen den Beinen haben.


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. August 2009)

Pinkelpause bei der KVA....sein letztes Mal. 

Auch im Tarn-modus wirft Psycho einen Schatten, wenigstens den müsste der KVA-Soldat doch wahrnehmen. 

Mfg


----------



## burns (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alfred U. (29. Oktober 2009)

nice nice eure Bilder


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2010)

*Ich hab was gefunden* ^^ 
Grüße,ElfenLied77 

Grafik auf LOW, so sieht man alles im Multi besser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neander (3. Januar 2010)

Der hatte wohl langeweile^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2010)

Neander schrieb:


> Der hatte wohl langeweile^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ALTA das Pic hat ne Auszeichnung verdient. Hab mich vom Stuhl gepisst 

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2010)

Crysis Wars "Do the Monkey"


----------



## Bademeister44 (18. Januar 2010)

Spiderman in CoD2 

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/ddb69eb68098b0c0ed364d93c8c8b0e3626d2607.png


sowas lustiges kommt immer in den Clanwars


----------



## shila92 (22. Januar 2010)

Ein typischer Fall von "Mit dem Kopf durch die Wand"! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

Òmg - Da habt ihr aber ein paar Tolle Bilder


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Januar 2010)

mein Character bei Mas Effect 2 ist ein bisschen entstellt, hab ich aber erst zu spät gesehen


----------



## Nomad (1. Februar 2010)

einfach mal abhängen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (1. Februar 2010)

Dieses Langhalssyndrom scheint öfter aufzutreten!  (siehte Post #154 von Neander) 
Zu geil!


----------



## clemi14 (2. Februar 2010)

Naja hier mal was von mir!

Erläuterung!

1. ganz klarer Clipping Fehler, aber naja wer will nicht mal sooo elastisch sein Vor allem wünscht man sich das ja meist vom andren part!  xD

2. Das ist das Resultat von 14 Minuten COD 4 auf Bloc! haha
Ich  weiß net was mit denen los war, ich verweis nur mal auf das andre Team haha!


----------



## norse (2. Februar 2010)

palim palim

combat arms halt


----------



## cLANs (5. Februar 2010)

BFBC2-Beta:


----------



## Nomad (5. Februar 2010)

@shila92: ich weiß, deswegen hab ich es ja gepostet^^
@cLANs: das nenn ich modernes wohnen


----------



## Masterwana (7. Februar 2010)

Mir wollte einer in der BC2-Beta mein Quad stehlen, gut das ich das C4 schon befestigt hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Dieb ist fast bis zu den Gegner geflogen, hoffendlich war nen Medic in der nähe.


----------



## RedBrain (11. Februar 2010)

*Duke Nukem in Serious Sam II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist Passiert? Ein Duke kann doch nicht einfach Enden lassen...​


----------



## multimolti (11. Februar 2010)

Hier einer aus BC2!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2010)

Nissan Skyline in NFSU2 mit "Tarnkappenlackierung" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2010)

Die 3 hingen da die ganze Zeit so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

Die ersten beiden sind von Arma2, der rest ist Crysis Wars.


----------



## potzblitz (19. Februar 2010)

Da fehlt doch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neander (20. Februar 2010)

Mein persönlich Cheat: Ein Loch in Zeit und Raum


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Februar 2010)

Kennt hier jemand das Musical _Cats_? 

Aus _Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze Spiel nimmt sich so herrlich unernst ... Duke eben!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Senfgurke (21. Februar 2010)

der schläft einfach so, mitten im Gefecht! o.O


----------



## Squatrat (21. Februar 2010)

Da hängt einer an der Wand:


----------



## Namaker (21. Februar 2010)

1. Bild: Die Kugel hat kein Motion-Blur 
2. Bild: Wo kommt der Schnee her?
3. Bild: Schöne Textur 
4. Bild: Bei zu viel Takt kann man das SGSSAA-Muster sehen 
5. Bild: Hilfe, eine Waffe 
6. Bild: Wo sind die Anzeigen hin?
7. Bild: Hmm, die Dimensionen des Autos wurden verändert...
8. Bild: Schlafen, die Erste
9. Bild: Schlafen, die Zweite
10. Bild: Schlafen, die Dritte 
11. Bild: Warum hängt da Blut in der Luft 
12. Bild: Was hat der Dude denn mit seinen Händen gemacht 
13. Bild: Aufgabeln mal anders.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2010)

Ihr mal meine Bilder !


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Februar 2010)

Hier mal 2 lustige BF2 Szenen von mir

einmal ohne Waffe, und eines wo sich jemand erhängt hat


----------



## RedBrain (21. Februar 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Da hängt einer an der Wand: [Attached picture]


----------



## tobi757 (22. Februar 2010)

Hab auch mal paar Screens


----------



## tobi757 (22. Februar 2010)

Und noch mehr


----------



## |BES|Skyline (25. Februar 2010)

Joa ^^ da passieren ja so einige sachen niemand ist davon verschont auch nicht net. Bei NFS U2 hab ich n drag race, an der ecke mit den Zügen, gefahren so ziemlich am schluss ich war auf dem 3ten platz und sehe vor mir die beideren Vorderen Gegner nur noch fliegen XD wie das kam keine Ahnung ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (1. April 2010)

WTF
Als ich den einen Truck gefahren hab, stand auf dem auch schon das, was auf dem Schild steht!
Hab vom Truck leider keinen Screenshot.
Pißwasser


----------



## OdlG (13. April 2010)

Zu den Bilder:

Dragon Age Orignis: Schießen mit einem Schwert^^

Fallout 3: Verkrüppelte Leichen

Oblivion: Schön, dass mein Garten beim Bosskampf fertiggestellt wurde xD

PT-Boats: Das passiert bei LAN-Gefechten^^

Risen: Clippingfehler FTW

Sims 3: Fliegende Zeitungen

Stalker CoP: das nenn ich "eingebettet"


----------



## burns (25. April 2010)

Mount & Blade mit custom Wappen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (25. April 2010)

Ich hab ein großes Poster in GTA IV gefunden


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (26. April 2010)

Hallo,

Gummipuppe bei Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2 entdeckt. Habe sie aber nicht benutzt


----------



## hempsmoker (26. April 2010)

Die Gummipuppe isn alter Hut, aber das Pißwasser von GTA4: Einfach nice!


----------



## DAkuma (1. Mai 2010)

Schon etwas älter von mir, der Drache hat die landung wohl nicht ganz  hinbekommen oder hat die wand sehr gern


----------



## Squatrat (1. Mai 2010)

Was will der?


----------



## tobi757 (2. Mai 2010)

Heute hatte mein Bruder nen üblen Bug in FIFA09


----------



## Lekio (3. Mai 2010)

Tata:


----------



## Klartext (6. Mai 2010)

Oblivion und Cod4 ^^

1. Lila !
2. Chillertime
3. Der Stuhl scheint interessant zu sein
4. Jesus, es tut mir leid


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Mai 2010)

DAS ist mal 'ne Leistung!!!


----------



## RedBrain (8. Mai 2010)

Das tut echt weh.


----------



## boerigard (12. Mai 2010)

Schweinerei!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (22. Mai 2010)

nach langem bin ich auch mal wieder dran 

also.
1. Heureka, effektiver Schutz am MG gegen Sniper 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BF2

2. Noch mal belebe ich keinen wieder ,sonst sterbe ich noch durchs lachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BF2

3.Ich werd nachm kacken auch immer müde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis


----------



## Singler (26. Mai 2010)

Hmmm... mein "Held" scheint vor lauter Anhimmeln vergessen zu haben, den Mund zu schliessen...


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2010)

Paar lustige Bilder aus Crysis Wars


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

Wo ist der restliche Teil geblieben 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## kero81 (21. Juni 2010)

Ääääh Woot?

Btw. was ist an deinem Bild denn bitte lustig?


----------



## tobi757 (21. Juni 2010)

Bei dem Gewehr fällt die Hälfte vom Lauf


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Juni 2010)

Ja, so wie tobi757 schon gesagt hat, fehlt der das halbe Gewehr


----------



## kero81 (21. Juni 2010)

Upsi, ist mir nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## burns (22. Juni 2010)

Wie diese Stellung wohl heissen mag ... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (22. Juni 2010)

hehe, vorallem der Satz darüber " Ihr habt nun genügend Erfahrungspunkte,.."


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Juni 2010)

Aber aufgestiegen sind sie doch schon


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (23. Juni 2010)

"Bis dass der Tod uns scheidet" ... oder auch nicht. Ein geiles Bild!


----------



## Dude (23. Juni 2010)

was machen die denn da ?

Battlefield:Bad Company 2 und Just Cause 2


----------



## kero81 (26. Juni 2010)

Ja fein gemacht, seeehr gutes versteck mein lieber. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (28. Juni 2010)

wie war das bei einem Spiel mal. "Sei Teil der Umwelt" ? Ok ,das ist gut


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Juni 2010)

Gewöhn dich an den Spruch, der wird auch gerne beim Bund genutzt. ^^


----------



## Nomad (28. Juni 2010)

Ach daher war das


----------



## RedBrain (28. Juni 2010)

*Der schiefe Baron Flynt von Salt Flats*

*Borderlands*



Es ist ein Glitch! Ursache war eine Rampe, wo Baron Flynt herkammte und stecken blieb. Er ist ein paar Minuten unter der Rampe steckengeblieben und ich durfte ein paar Explosions Regengranate abwerfen, hat aber nur kaum Schaden angerichtet. Hinterher gerannt und nachgeguckt. Er ist schief! EINFACH SCHIEF!!!! Noch schiefer als der Turm von Pisa. Meine Güte, wie hat er denn gemacht? Danach ist er auf dem freien Fuß, aber immer noch schief...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild: Er läuft einfach schief... Hat der schiefe Turm von Pisa dieses Spiel modifiziert?​


----------



## Nomad (30. Juni 2010)

Man da war aber einer kreativ so zu parken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (30. Juni 2010)

Ach was, das ist platzsparend...


----------



## Nomad (30. Juni 2010)

stimmt auch wieder. Also doch eher clever als kreativ?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (30. Juni 2010)

Dachte mir, dass das Bild hier besser rein passt.

Bin ca. 10 Meter von einer Brücke gesprungen und voll auf dem Geländer eingeschlagen. Kinder kann ich in GTA4 wohl keine mehr zeugen


----------



## Nomad (30. Juni 2010)

hehe ,aber versuchen kann er (du) das doch mal^^


----------



## burns (1. Juli 2010)

Hab mir beim photoshooten schön die Kamera in dem Kopf gerammt (kein bug) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Juli 2010)

Jo man sollte ne eine Wache unterschätzen...was die so alles können
Ich hab den nach runter geschubs als ich Synchronisieren wollte...bin irwie auf die falsche tasta gekommen...leider hat er das heu nich getroffen
Bin jz zu faul die Breite auf 900 zu machen^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2010)

Lustiges aus der (verstrahlten) Tierwelt. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Juli 2010)

Ahh die Viecher sehen zu geil aus


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2010)

Hab da noch ne Nahaufnahme. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Juli 2010)

Ich würd das Viech  net mehr treffen, vor lauter Lachen


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2010)

Die Kreatur hat ne verdammt dämliche Fresse, hab selten was Groteskeres in einem Shooter gesehen.


----------



## heArd (3. Juli 2010)

BF:BC2: Ein Soldat hat sich im Metall aufgehängt


----------



## Nomad (3. Juli 2010)

nene, das ist Deko  So ne Art Gardine


----------



## heArd (3. Juli 2010)

So kann mans natürlich auch sehen xD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

Ja wieder mal eine paar bilder von mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (4. Juli 2010)

Immer aufs Gesicht ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber gelenkig der Berti 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hängt der Fest?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hat Angst vorm Schwarzen Mann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (4. Juli 2010)

Half Life 2 - Episode 1 im Krankenhaus ist mir ein Easter Egg aufgefallen. Zumindest musste ich kurz grinsen .

Man beachte den Warnhinweis links am Automaten!


----------



## Pommes (4. Juli 2010)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Half Life 2 - Episode 1 im Krankenhaus



Wo is denn da n Krankenhäuschen


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (5. Juli 2010)

Hab schnell gegoogelt: Klick



> Der Hauptteil der Episode findet in City 17 statt, unter anderem in der  Zitadelle, einem Parkhaus, einem Krankenhaus und einem Bahnhof.


----------



## Pommes (5. Juli 2010)

dann ist es schon zu lang her


----------



## heArd (5. Juli 2010)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Half Life 2 - Episode 1 im Krankenhaus ist mir ein Easter Egg aufgefallen. Zumindest musste ich kurz grinsen .
> 
> Man beachte den Warnhinweis links am Automaten!


----------



## KOF328 (5. Juli 2010)

Gerade im erst kürzlich erworbenen left 4 dead 2. Ich finds lustig


----------



## sanmonku (10. Juli 2010)

stalker CS screenshot serie...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr__47 (11. Juli 2010)

Hab mal meine Screenshots duchgeschaut un bei denen hier musste ich lachen ^^
Die Koreaner pennen einfach überall in crysis, und der CE-gott hat mir seine 10 Gebote überliefert  
Niko Bellic hat sicherlich nun Nackenschmerzen :p


----------



## K-putt (11. Juli 2010)

Ich Liebe die Ragdoll Bugs von Cod4 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder hab ich heller gemacht da sonnst kaum etwas zu erkennen war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2010)

so dann paar von mir.

man sieht auch das die Far Cry Engine insgeheim ein Limbo Simulator ist 



PS aktuell gibt auch ein nettes Video

http://cinemassacre.com/


----------



## Mr__47 (12. Juli 2010)

Hb noch was gefunden


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juli 2010)

"Don't drink and drive"


----------



## heArd (14. Juli 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Hb noch was gefunden



Das Pic hat Style


----------



## burns (14. Juli 2010)

Titel: Mein ArmA ist ein Taschenrechner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit 2001 damit rumgefummelt und heute lern ich sowas triviales, jedoch effektives, dazu. Finds total irre


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

Ihr mal wieder ein paar von mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(NIE wieder Alkohol !!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Noch eine Zeitung ?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wo ist der fehler =?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bin mal kurz pingeln...)

**Update**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​


----------



## T'PAU (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## Malloy (17. Juli 2010)

sam fisher sucht den eingang zum gebäude


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2010)

"Ich bin der König der Welt!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tactical Ops Beta 2.0, Map TO-Titanic, lang ist's her...


----------



## burns (21. Juli 2010)

Allerlei nützliches Zeug und gute Regeln in Nehrim 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Im Boden versunken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und jetzt bis zum Kopf im Boden versunken: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Na, wen haben wir denn da in einem Bett 
Das Ehepaar^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ok, nicht so lustig 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*€: Hat sich erledigt, habs selbst geändert 
*


----------



## heArd (21. Juli 2010)

Ich geh auch nur mit ner Waffe am Rücken ins Bett ;D


----------



## Dude (23. Juli 2010)

Ist es ein Vogel ? Ist es ein Flugzeug ?
Nein,es ist "Super-Heli" (ich kann auch ohne Rotorblätter...)


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juli 2010)

Wieder mal Crysis.


----------



## Ossus (29. Juli 2010)

Der Gesichtsausdruck aufm ersten Bild vom Typ links
Einfach göttlich


----------



## Bademeister44 (6. August 2010)

mein größter clipping fehler in cod4 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (6. August 2010)

das top ich !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

So da ich lange keine Bilder hoch geladen habe ihr werde das Gleich mal Ändern xD

_*BF: Bad Company 2 & Crysis Warhead*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Teil war da ca 10min...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(die Sollen nicht Campen sonder angreifen...das nicht mal Lustig sonder Traurig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Auch bei -96.5°C Grad bleibt der Locker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Worte !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hat nicht Blei im Körper sonder auch einen Stock im....​


----------



## joraku (11. August 2010)

Wo in Crysis ist die Stelle mit der Nuss?
Oder ist das in Warhead?


----------



## Flotter Geist (13. August 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Wo in Crysis ist die Stelle mit der Nuss?
> Oder ist das in Warhead?




Warhead


----------



## Zahdok (17. August 2010)

gleich doppelt lustig 
jesus ist zurück  und ich hab scorpio beim blinzeln gescreenshottet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2010)

So habe dies mal was in CoD:Mw2 gefunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (2. September 2010)

Tolles Souvenir aus Pro Pinball: Timeshock! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. September 2010)

Schon mal Blaues AF Filter gesehen nein aber ich Beiweißen kann ich es auch ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ME 1 Kann man sogar halb Man und halb Frau sein ohne viel Geld aus zugeben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (6. September 2010)

*Mafia 2 - Parken für Fortgeschrittene* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. September 2010)

Das passt der Text im spiel selber auch gut dazu ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der is noch durch denn ganzen raum geflogen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flippus (24. September 2010)

Hi!
Der hier ist zwar streng genommen kein bug, ist aber trotzdem witzig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (24. September 2010)

Ich hab och einen Breakdancer


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2010)

Wieder mal MW2 der typ hängt gerade extrem ab xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mal wieder Resident Evil 5 ausgegraben und ein bissl gespielt.
Und ich konnte mich überhaupt nicht mehr an dieses Kostüm von Chris erinnern...
Muss wohl ein Update gegeben haben

mfg


----------



## A.N.D.I. (3. Oktober 2010)

Tauchkurs.


----------



## RedBrain (3. Oktober 2010)

*Borderlands
**in völlig andere Welt.

Ein Bug, die ich noch nie kannte. Da mein Racer schwer beschädigt wurde, wollte ich eine Monster von Cart-N-Ride generieren lassen. Das Fahrzeug steht ohne Probleme auf dem Platz. Ich steige ein und SCHWUPP! Ich bin ganz unten. Ich stecke hier fest und komme nie wieder raus! Mein Bruder kämpft immer noch gegen starke Skagreitern...

Das hilft nur eins: Auf meinem Bruder warten, wenn er nach T-Bone Junction zurückkehren will.

Hier sind meine Bilder:
*Die Bildern sind in 1024px-Breite!


Spoiler



*Standort:*


----------



## eightcore (9. Oktober 2010)

CoD + OC w/o OV =




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fseuring (9. Oktober 2010)

Nicht beachten bitte!


----------



## fseuring (9. Oktober 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## burns (11. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt Dinge die muss man nicht erklären ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milesdavis (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das lustig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ihr eine Paar Bilder aus dem SP von neuen MoH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst im tot geben die Taliban keine Gute Figur ab...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der wird sich wunder wenn er feuern muss ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hält sich aber Hartnäckig ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleich da suche nur noch was...

**Update**

Das passt wenn man Moh dx 10 befehlt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





**Update 2**
Jetzt mal BF Bc2 !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war mein letzter Gedachte...**** M2 CG noob...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nenne ich Ausdrucks Stark ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Baum war so eine Paar min...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Oktober 2010)

In FakeFaktory´s  Cinematic Mod für Half Life 2 habe auch was nettes gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht man wieder wie Detail verliebt diese Mod ist.


----------



## Flippus (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie macht er das?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/flippus-albums-bilder-3118-picture62207-schwebend.jpg

Haben diese Koreaner noch nie was von Kopfkissen gehört?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e62206-nickerchen-schlaeft-bei-der-arbeit.jpg

Ich dachte mir ich mach die locker fertig! Doch wollten meine schüsse keine Wirkung zeigen...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/flippus-albums-bilder-3118-picture62200-1.jpg

...als ich dann näher rankam sah das mehr nach Diablo als nach Crysis aus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/flippus-albums-bilder-3118-picture62201-2.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/flippus-albums-bilder-3118-picture62202-3.jpg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. November 2010)

*Ihr mal eine paar Bilder aus Fallut New Vegas !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach auch in FNV gibt es Wallhacker 
_*ZENSIERT*_
Der sah auch mal gesünder aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist es eine Vogel, ein Auto oder eine hübsche frau...?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich will doch nur reden tut mir nix...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sollte nicht Kopf nicht immer im Sand stecken lassen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bruderschafft is auch nicht mehr das wahre !!

**Update*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (16. November 2010)

Bei *Dirt 2* habe ich wohl genau die richtige Abkürzung gefunden nach einer kleinen Kuppe. War keine Absicht! Direkt durch den Bagger 

_*Am besten die Bilder einmal  "ohne zu gucken"   durchklicken, damit diese geladen werden.
Beim  2ten Durchklicken  hat man  dann den "Daumenkino-Effekt".*_


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. November 2010)

Ihr mal Cod:Mw 2(mit mod) im AlterIW Net (Ist legal da ich das schon ORIGINAL habe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaylaga (24. November 2010)

dieser thread ist einfach nur geil 
die bilder von crysis sind einfach hammer, hatte bei meinem durchspielen auch viele solche scenen gehabt ^^


----------



## burns (25. November 2010)

Der größte ungewollte Massen TK (ohne Heli) den ich je gesehen hab (und vor allem nicht dran Schuld war!)


----------



## joraku (25. November 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Der größte ungewollte Massen TK (ohne Heli) den ich je gesehen hab (und vor allem nicht dran Schuld war!)



Aua, da hat sich wohl jemand unbeliebt gemacht.


----------



## SebastiNator9 (15. Dezember 2010)

Da hab ich auch was^^
Mal kein Shooter sondern U-Boot-Spiel, ne?^^

(PS: mein boot hat alles überlebt )


----------



## xcomx (17. Dezember 2010)

was ist denn das für ein Spiel mit dem U-Boot?


----------



## kress (17. Dezember 2010)

Ein Koreaner der an sein eigenes Auto pinkelt:
Crysis


----------



## kL| (17. Dezember 2010)

Das muss man erstmal schaffen. Und das Beste ist, sie ist so unentschärfbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cami (18. Dezember 2010)

kL| schrieb:


> Das muss man erstmal schaffen. Und das Beste ist, sie ist so unentschärfbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wüsste nicht, was schwierig daran sein soll, jeder der css spielt hat das sicherlich schon 1000x so gemacht.. auch wenns nur aus "Versehen" so war.

Übrigens lässt sich die Bombe sehr wohl entschärfen. AUf d2 gibt es keinen Defuse bug wie z.b. auf inf. (nur so nebenbei)


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2010)

Habe auch gerade was Lustiges auf nem LAN Jail server hinbekommen, schaut mal in den Anhang  Weiß leider net wie man das einbindet und vorallem war das Bild eh zu groß


----------



## SiQ (18. Dezember 2010)

Autsch! Helm ins Gesicht.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Dezember 2010)

Aus welchen Game is das denn ?

*upDate* 1378Km
Das spiel ist echt so schlecht wie es aus schaut aber is ja auch nur eine Beta!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebastiNator9 (18. Dezember 2010)

> was ist denn das für ein Spiel mit dem U-Boot?



Silent Hunter III


----------



## Darkknightrippper (18. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nennt man mal Abhängen oder sucht er etwa seine Waffe ?


----------



## SiQ (19. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Aus welchen Game is das denn ?



Wenn du mich meinst: Brothers in Arms: HH


----------



## tobi757 (19. Dezember 2010)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst: Brothers in Arms: HH



Habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass Spiel bietet aber noch ein paar andere Bugs oder ? Habs leider nicht mehr


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Dezember 2010)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst: Brothers in Arms: HH



Ja meinte ich danke für die antwort !

Ja in ME kleben die Teiler auch tot gern an der wand !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Jahre 2142 gibt auch unsichtbare Sniper warum nicht !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. Dezember 2010)

Ketten, Das mein Panzer fliegen kann!?


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

Zieh !!!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2011)

Ja da will ich wieder mal paar bilder euch zeigen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin gespannt wie der da wieder raus kommen will



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja einmal zu Stark Ocet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entspannung schaut bei mir anders aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja neue ENB mod nur der Himmel muss glaube ich nicht so aus sehen ? Oder zu viel Vramtakt wäre auch möglich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der cheate der hat Erhängt sich mit einen Unsichtbarem Seil...Habs gerade durch die wand gesehen !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieder mal zu Viel Takt auf einmal !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Januar 2011)

Ihr mal eine paar Neue Bilder für euch....und man bin ich der einziege der hoch-lädt oder was...Leute...schwach !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hängt der Gute bisschen druch aber naja... das wird wieder!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mansche Stecken den Kopf in denn Sand der halt in die wand warum nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SSAA und zwei welten vertägt sich halt nun mal nicht !


----------



## Legacyy (13. Januar 2011)

Hier mal einige Fails aus meiner Screenshot Sammlung 

Die Größe der Bilder passt ja ma gar net  werd ich heut abend ändern müssen^^


----------



## burns (14. Januar 2011)

...ohne Worte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







edit: Das hat auch für Heiterkeit gesorgt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jensi251 (20. Januar 2011)

Supersonic Sled Techdemo.
Interessantes Innenleben. Mit GTX 470 und 1080p alles Full.


----------



## khepp242 (20. Januar 2011)

Ein kleiner "Detailfehler" in PES 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Januar 2011)

So wieder mal eine runde BC2 gezockt und ja da kamm das raus...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Januar 2011)

Habe hier mal nen lustigen Screenshot aus Call of Duty Black Ops. 

Ein super Serverabbruch, obwohl ich nen Donnergrollen hatte 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (29. Januar 2011)

*Far Cry AMD64 1.32
Ragdoll Fun and Bugs
*

Hm... starre Gelenke?
Texturensalat!
(einen Schritt weiter und das Spiel schmiert ab)
Lösung: Ein großen Umweg nehmen
Er hat zu viel Guitar Hero gespielt...
(Smiley = teenager friendly!)​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Februar 2011)

Ja diesmal ein paar Bilder aus Dead Space 2 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ob das weh tut ?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*  Schachleckmal anders...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Über all gibt es denn schmudel kram...*


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Februar 2011)

Turkey Puncher in DOOM 3...


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (5. Februar 2011)

GTA IV (FSK 16  )

Öhm, ich hab mich da nur hingestellt und die hat sich sofort vorgebeugt ....
(Nein, ich hab keine Energie dazu bekommen  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT:* (um bei FSK 16 zu bleiben)
Man beachte die zwei Bilder rechts an der Wand und dann hat man wirklich den Beweis, 
dass der Name auch so gemeint ist, wie man ihn auf deutsch versteht.
Schon irgendwie heftig ... Sex sells ?! ... lol.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Pißwasser" wurde ja schon lange in GTA 4 entdeckt, aber auch die zwei Bilder an der Wand? Irgendwo anders?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Februar 2011)

Ihr mal eine BC2 Bilder wieder....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ihr mal als an Merckung der TYP LEBT NOCH UND ER LIEGT...? *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Februar 2011)

Die müssen immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand, diese Koreaner...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Februar 2011)

Ja immer die Sanis die nix zu tuten haben...


----------



## SebastiNator9 (11. Februar 2011)

Diese Knallköppe schießen doch tatsächlich mit AKs auf meinen Panzer... blöde Idee 

Und kurz nachdem er das Haus weggepustet hat, sind die Fenster immernoch drin 

(aus: World in Conflict)


----------



## FrittenFett (12. Februar 2011)

Hier meine kleine Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebastiNator9 (12. Februar 2011)

Bild1: Wetten, dass mein Sniper ihn kastriert hat?

Bild2 erklärt sich von selbst


----------



## Tenshou (12. Februar 2011)

Ein Bild aus Combat Arms:


----------



## SebastiNator9 (17. Februar 2011)

1) einfacher kommentar: WTF??

2) schon wieder so ein saublöder russe, der vor mehrere panzer rennt!!


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Februar 2011)

Ich sag nur Minecraft ftw! 

Das ganze Ding hat die Ausmaße von 45*45*80, also insgesamt ca. 162000 Blöcke die wir mit 10 Leuten in 8 Stunden da rausgekloppt haben^^ Und in der Mitte ist eine Glaskugel gefüllt mit Lava!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2011)

Minecraft das Nerd Game nummer eins !!


----------



## SebastiNator9 (17. Februar 2011)

WOW, Maniac!! DAS ROCKT!! HAMMERGEIL 

Minecraft rockt natürlich generell auch


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Ich versteh den Sinn des Spiels immer noch nicht.


----------



## Pikus (19. Februar 2011)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Minecraft ftw!
> 
> Das ganze Ding hat die Ausmaße von 45*45*80, also insgesamt ca. 162000 Blöcke die wir mit 10 Leuten in 8 Stunden da rausgekloppt haben^^ Und in der Mitte ist eine Glaskugel gefüllt mit Lava!



Ich glaub, mit nem texturepack würde das noch viel besseraussehn... ich find z.b. das glas immer sehr unschön 

@Low: Bauen bis die maus qualmt, das ist alles


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

OK dann ist das wohl nix für mich, ich brauch ACTION


----------



## SebastiNator9 (20. Februar 2011)

@Low : wenn er dann irgendwann mal mit dem Sourcecode rausrückt, kannst du ja nen "MinecraftounterStrike-Mod" machen, also einen Egoshooter mit frei veränderbaren Maps 

aber hey..die idee wärs echt wert


----------



## Low (20. Februar 2011)

Gibt es schon länger als es minecraft gibt für css.


----------



## SebastiNator9 (20. Februar 2011)

oh mich dumm sein. schande über mich. und wie heißt das Zeug?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

Wieder mal Bc2 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist es eine Vogel, eine Flugzeug...nein Supermann....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (20. Februar 2011)

SebastiNator9 schrieb:


> oh mich dumm sein. schande über mich. und wie heißt das Zeug?


Wie sich das genau nennt weiß ich nicht mehr. Schon länger her das ich CSS (und den Mod) gespielt habe.
Hier ein Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ueG-ML-XjU

Gmod ist eh das beste


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

Video wo anders posten danke !!


----------



## ghost13 (20. Februar 2011)

-far cry 2 pc
-timeshift pc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primer (21. Februar 2011)

Hab grad noch nen Oldie im Fraps-Ordner gefunden^^
...Gott waren das Auflösungen T.T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrittenFett (21. Februar 2011)

Ich zähl mal schnell die Pixel.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2011)

Is der Bug immer bei denn 1.51 Pachte ?? 
Omg das Bug Game wird echt nicht besser....!!!!


----------



## Primer (22. Februar 2011)

Das Bild ist vom 13Nov 2006 -> ergo Patch 1.01
Ka wie oft der Bug vorkam ich hatte ihn lediglich diese eine mal und auch sonst fand ich 2142 nicht wirklich verbugt, mal von dem ein oder anderen Balance-Problem oder dem anfänglichen Stats Padding abgesehen



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Ich zähl mal schnell die Pixel.


Brauchste nicht, es sind exakt 793600Pixel...oder wie man heute sagt, VIEL zu wenig^^


----------



## Senfgurke (25. Februar 2011)

Was liegt hier denn alles rum???


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Februar 2011)

Der heli stande noch 1min so und hätte geflogen werden könne....Hätte...^^


----------



## RapToX (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dürfte bekannt sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WTF? Wenn man getötet wird schießt nicht nur eine Menge an Blut raus, nein, es fallen auch Brocken (wie wenn man auf eine Wand schießt) raus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zappelman.


----------



## TerrorTomato (16. März 2011)

was ist hier passiert?


----------



## Der Maniac (29. März 2011)

So, hier nochmal ein paar Minecraft-Screens... uns war grade etwas langweilig


----------



## s0system (30. März 2011)

Hier das Original Pic zu Maniacs Bildern 

ps das ding ist 50 Blöcke hoch und 32 Blöcke breit


----------



## SebastiNator9 (30. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei den Sowjets ist, aber meine Amipanzer schießen die Munition quer...


----------



## FrittenFett (30. März 2011)

YouTube - How NOT to fire a 50 Cal Machine Gun - HEY, noch mehr amerikanische Wertarbeit!


----------



## tobi757 (10. April 2011)

Cristiano Ronaldo ist ein Geist  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und K.Benzema auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. April 2011)

Lustiger Screen aus Call of Duty Black Ops. 

Die Puppen in dem Spiel sind auch schon bewaffnet.


----------



## Senfgurke (22. April 2011)

Portal 2
mindestens genau so lustige Kommentare und Signs wie im ersten Teil 


edit:
ein paar neue Schilder


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Mai 2011)

und mal wieder diverse bilder aus minecraft...^^
versucht doch mal zu erraten welches echte Gebäude das darstellen soll


----------



## PHENOMII (2. Mai 2011)

Hier mal etwas von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAS? (2. Mai 2011)

Hi. Ich denke, dass kann man als lustig durhgehen lassen. 

1. Shift: Andrang zum SSV

 2. BFBC2: Ist das ein Bieber?

 3. BFBC2: Nein, du bekommst deine Marke nicht zurück!


----------



## AMD (21. Mai 2011)

Mal ein bisschen was aus Crysis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke sind paar lustige Sachen dabei


----------



## FrittenFett (21. Mai 2011)

Ein wahrer Metaller

!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

http://www.abload.de/img/mafia22011-04-1615-27-eu8l.png

Im wahrsten Sinne "parking"


----------



## Frosdedje (4. Juni 2011)

The Witcher 2: Jetzt kann Geralt sogar in der Luft schweben.


----------



## Bademeister44 (8. Juni 2011)

Torchlight  
schaut euch den schaden an ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Juni 2011)

fresh xD 

Soviel müsste einer bei WoW machen, dann wäre jede Ini in 30 min durch xd


----------



## Singler (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Duke sagte "Armor is for pussies!"​


----------



## Senfgurke (17. Juni 2011)

da ist aber einer traurig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (23. Juni 2011)

Dem Präsidenten in Duke Nukem Forever fallen vor lauter halb-nackter Frauen schier die Augen raus.


Auf dem dritten Bild, eine Lösung in Shift 2 Unleashed, falls mal keine normalen Sitzplätze mehr frei sind.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (24. Juni 2011)

SEHR mutige Zuschauer ...  ... und wie die gejubelt haben ... 
... so ein Skript wie in Driver 1 wäre kutlig. Man konnte ums verrecken keine Passanten umfahren. Die schafften es immer auszuweichen. Das wäre was für Dirt 3 und Co. .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Juni 2011)

Soooo, was mache ich wenn mir langweilig ist in Minecraft? Ich leg eine riesengroße Höhle frei, lass die Rohstoffe da und leuchte alles mit Glowstone aus! xDDDDD

Jaja, wurde mit Worldedit gemacht


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn das im normalen Leben auch so einfach sein Ego zu Steigern wären wir alle eine Kleiner Duke :

edit: 
Ihr noch mal eine paar Tf 2 Bilder von Gestern !


----------



## w00zy (4. Juli 2011)

Lotro:


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (4. Juli 2011)

* Burn Baby Burn 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrittenFett (4. Juli 2011)

Wow, ein Feuer Burnout!


----------



## Hauptsergant (4. Juli 2011)

Stalker war echte Spaßbringer


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> * Burn Baby Burn
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 


DAS ist aber nicht die orignale Speilgrafik oder??  Sieht so merkwürdig gut aus mit diesen Farben.


----------



## D_Donsen (5. Juli 2011)

portal2: schau mir in die augen kleines
crysis+devmod= lolwtf!?


----------



## D_Donsen (6. Juli 2011)

hab mal meinen crysis-screenshotordner durchforstet und auch ne menge fails gefunden
ja ich gebe offen un ehrlich zu, ich benutze den Devmod, auch ghost und schwebemodus

1: das huhn dass an der decke läuft, egal wie oft mans dranschmeist 
2: die palme is hartnäckig
3: etwas ZU hoch geflogen
4: tjaja, ghostmod  
5: das flugzeug hing seid anfang des levels in der luft
6: 
7: und nochmal ghost
8: man nehme einen frosch und schmeisst ihn gegen ein blech(auto oder brücke ist fast immer egal), probierts aus 
9: "ach komm schon!"
10: KI und flugkünste...
11: wieder etwas außerhalb der map unterwegs, einmal auf den höchsten berg geglitcht und dann runter gehüpft 
12: aua, hoffentlich lindert der betäubungspfeil auch schmerzen
13: pistolen>dritte person, sicht> laufen
14: Punkerkoreaner
15: "WOOOOT!?"


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2011)

Ja ihr mal eine Bilder aus BF Play4Free

1: Der roter dreht immer...
2/3: FreeStyle mal anders...


----------



## joraku (9. Juli 2011)

Die beiden Bilder von L4D2 (1,2) zeigen einen schweren Bug. Läuft man an die Stelle, kann man nicht mehr weiterlaufen, egal was man versucht. Bei der Daddelrunde hat es Kaki und mich erwischt. Ich hing zuerst fest, Kaki wollte helfen und zack waren wir der Meute ausgeliefert. 

Der Just Cause 2 Screenshot (3) zeigt schwebende Fässer, die den  NoClip-Cheat aktiviert haben. (Schießt man auf die, fallen sie  runter.^^)


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. Juli 2011)

Thema S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

Bild 1: ganz klassisch - ein toter Bandit sitzend im Sumpf
Bild 2: ein Wächter in der Wand gefangen
Bild 3: ein Anfänger-Stalker steht in der Luft
Bild 4: ein Wächter mit dem Namen "Deutscher Bulldozer" - passend mit einem LMG und schwerer Rüstung
Bild 5: im Forscherlabor der Jupitergegend (Stalker CoP) während einer Emission: da geht erstmal der Freiheitler gemütlich aufs Klo... fehlt nur die Zeitung!
Bild 6: ebenfalls Stalker CoP in der Janow-Station: da hat sich ein Blutsauger irgendwie hinein verirrt...


----------



## D_Donsen (13. Juli 2011)

fehler von fraps! dirt3 auf LSD


----------



## D_Donsen (13. Juli 2011)

duke eben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Juli 2011)

BC2: Neo Nazis sind doch echt über all auch in der BC 
Duke: war mal Kreativ 
GTA 4: Wo ist der Fehler im Bild ?
Singularity: Da hängt der kleine  und will Stress machen


----------



## Own3r (27. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schwebende Soldat


----------



## TheReal (28. Juli 2011)

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540647130009096490/895C965E4BD9A7898BEE467C53C50D90C5B72052/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (29. Juli 2011)

GTA IV
Packie wollte ne Runde Pool spielen.. da hab ich mich auf einmal gefragt, warum der Typ da nen Helm trägt ...


----------



## hwk (30. Juli 2011)

d1rtyd3vil14 schrieb:


> GTA IV
> Packie wollte ne Runde Pool spielen.. da hab ich mich auf einmal gefragt, warum der Typ da nen Helm trägt ...


 
Die ungesund aussehende Handstellung beim Pool spielen hätte mich auch irritiert :x


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (1. August 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Die ungesund aussehende Handstellung beim Pool spielen hätte mich auch irritiert :x


 


Haha ja, jetzt wo du' s sagst


----------



## Frosdedje (1. August 2011)

Fliegender Holländer bei Anno 1404. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAS? (4. August 2011)

BFBC2: Terence ist der Hollow Man


----------



## Frosdedje (4. August 2011)

Anno 1404: Nerd-Alarm!!!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2011)

Bug im Spiel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2011)

Orks musst Die


----------



## WAS? (25. August 2011)

BFBC2: Map White Pass

Das Haus ist durchsichtig geworden. Ich konnte durch sehen aber nicht durch schießen 

und GTA IV Breakdance.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. August 2011)

Hier ein Shot aus Assassin's Creed Brotherhood


----------



## Scornage (29. August 2011)

GTA IV und TES 4: Oblivion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (3. September 2011)

Festplattenfunde:

Crysis 2: Ist Breakdance wieder hipp?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





F.E.A.R. 3: Uh, gruselig. Eine wie von Geisterhand schwebende Flasche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein UFO (Unbekanntes Fliegendes Objekt) oder eher ein USO (Unbekanntes schwebendes Objekt) - es ging keine Explosion oder Dergleichen voraus. Vom Leveldesigner vergessen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. September 2011)

WAS? schrieb:


> Das Haus ist durchsichtig geworden. Ich konnte durch sehen aber nicht durch schießen


 
Is ja garnix. Probier mal SoftTH aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason197666 (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. September 2011)

So wieder mal paar Bugs und mehr:

Wer finde bei BC2 auf dem Boden denn Fehler ?
Das erste Game is eine Source-Mod names Battle Grounds 2


----------



## WAS? (4. September 2011)

@m-o-m-o 

Ich habe nur einen Monitor, das ist bloß erweitertes FOV.
Aber dein screen zeigt, dass es bei dir ein größeres Problem ist. Beim mir ist auch mal ein Bus auch auf White Pass verschwunden und ich hab die Leute, die dahinter saßen versucht abzuschieße

BFBC2: Verdammter Heli


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (5. September 2011)

Mal 'n bisschen was aus Risen. 

Erstes Bild: Hartnäckiges Vieh. 
Zweites Bild: Dazu sag' ich jetzt mal nichts...
Drittes Bild: Die Hexe ist tot, aber der Besen steht noch!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2011)

und schon wieder neue bilder :

Bild 2 ist das PW eher lustig wenn die Marke dazu kennt ^^
Bild 3 also Jungs keiner kann damit mit halten ^^ (Lang, Hart und schneller verdammt schnell )


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freddydouh (6. September 2011)

So eins hab ich noch nie gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/20110829215741800x424.jpg/


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. September 2011)

Poser...

Mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2011)

Ihr noch mal ein paar DX: HR Bilder !


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. September 2011)

Warum ist der Mann nicht tot ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. September 2011)

Oks echt


----------



## joraku (14. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Warum ist der Mann nicht tot ?


 
Hehe, solche Zombiesoldaten hatte mein Bruder auch mal. Es war aber ein ganzer Trupp, der selbst gegen einen tödlichen Angriff mit den zwei Klingen imun war. Sie sind umgefallen, wie wenn sie normalerweise sterben, sind dann aber wieder aufgestanden.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2011)

Noch mal 2 Bilder !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. September 2011)

Mal eine paar Bugs aus der BF3 Beta !


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Oktober 2011)

Das letzte kenn ich, mit dem Soldaten^^

Ich hatte das auch gestern, jemanden erschossen und der wabbelte dann so ganz komisch über den Boden und zog seine Waffe hinter sich her xDDD


----------



## Cebion (6. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Erlebnis in HL 2


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. Oktober 2011)

Und alle wollen sie Jet fliegen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier: Killed by Fire: (Ich war stuck in einem Feuer und musste langsam und qualvoll verbrennen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fear.de (7. Oktober 2011)




----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Siesta in BC2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2011)

BF3 beta: Der Tank hat echt einen 360 Grad Drehung gemacht ohne dabei Kaputt zu gehen !
BF3 Beta: Warum egal was macht das Stück Mauer bleibt da Hängen. Egal ob Tanks, AA, Rockets oder Sonst was drauf ballert !


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, dass ich gewonnen habe... Aber warum nur ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2011)

Wieder mal paar von mir:

Das passirt wenn man in Cod4 vergisst AA an zuschalten bei SGSSAA.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Oktober 2011)

und noch mehr :


----------



## RedBrain (24. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Detailsreichweite: 30

GTA 4 EFLC meets Anno 1998 (Half Life)


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Oktober 2011)

Erwischt..

Mfg


----------



## khepp242 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile kann man seine Panzer in BC2 mit einem speziellen Tarnkit ausrüsten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2011)

Und diesmal BF3 ;D


----------



## Galford (11. November 2011)

Vito konnte sich nicht entscheiden, ob er zur ersten Karneval-Party als Ente oder Gangster gehen wollte. Im zweiten Bild sieht man was Joe davon hält.

Bild 3: Nicht wirklich lustig, aber typische "Made in Amiland"-Qualität.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt kein Untertitel dazu ein. 
Die zweite Frau will wohl mal schnuppern oder so. xD


----------



## RedBrain (14. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Pfeil im Kopf und es hat überlebt. Heavy halt...


----------



## Senfgurke (14. November 2011)

wtf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
einfach mal chilln





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAS? (16. November 2011)

Battlefild 3: Skizzierte Schiffe


----------



## Senfgurke (17. November 2011)

come at me bro!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste mal dringend.


----------



## Scornage (19. November 2011)

Bisschen Gymnastik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. November 2011)

Troz Pfeil im kopf bin ich eine KillerMaschine 
In Bf3 können so Beton platten fliegen !
Und schaut mal so lieb haben sich US-Soldaten und Gotteskrieger des Islam

Edit: 
Das letzte Bild ist für User unter 16 nicht gestatte an zu klicken

Edit 2:
Ein King ohne Gesicht...

Mhmm woher kenne ich denn Bug nur 
Daumen hoch...*Like/Gefällt mir*


----------



## Micha77 (27. November 2011)

Sasori schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=490654"/>
> 
> Ich musste mal dringend.



Hahahahaha Wie Geil


----------



## Sasori (3. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar in MW3 gibt es Boomer


----------



## RedBrain (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Spy wurde vom Sniper und Pyro (von mir) zum Tode gequält




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Soldat hängt sich nur...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Medic in der Wand. Was es wohl sein mag?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Robin Hood lässt sich grüßen. Gnihihihi

Das ist Ragdoll-Fun!


----------



## RedBrain (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein kopfloser Pyro als Anonymous





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann es auch übertreiben... ​


----------



## ghost13 (27. Dezember 2011)

CoD MW 3 " Die könnten ja auch Deutsch" schreiben besser als Sprechen !

PFuuui!! Rage Texturen... id`s untergang


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Dezember 2011)

So noch mal eine Bf3 bug


----------



## Ion (8. Januar 2012)

Hab mal meine Screens durchgesucht und habe einige gute gefunden


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Januar 2012)

Wieder mal paar Bilder ^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Januar 2012)

Er sitzt immer noch im Fahrzeug...

Typisch Crysis. 

Mfg


----------



## T'PAU (24. Januar 2012)

Das gute alte _Tactical Ops: Assault on Terror_ mit der Capture-the-Flag Mod.
Irgendwie hat SF es nicht gerafft, dass es hierbei nicht um F*r*ags, sondern um F*l*ags geht. 
Paxie, Eisenfaust und ich haben praktisch alle Flaggen im Alleingang erobert. 36 Stück in 20 Minuten, fast zwei pro Minute!
War das geilste CTF-Match ever! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2012)

So noch mal paar Bf3 Bugs ^^


----------



## ghost13 (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Februar 2012)

das nenn ich gekonnt eingeparkt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Februar 2012)

Lang leben die Bugs ^^
Auf Bild 3 konnte ich noch spielen


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (27. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie fehlen 3


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. März 2012)

So hier mal meine gesammelten werke ^^


----------



## ghost13 (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BEN 10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rico hatt zwar keinen Tarn Anzug dafür aber ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SAVE THE PLANET


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2012)

Mal was neues


----------



## Primer (6. April 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Mal was neues


 
Wie im echten Leben, einige schlafen oder verhalten sich komisch in der U-Bahn und andere spielen PSP


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. April 2012)

Wieder Mal Bf3 ;D


----------



## Ion (18. April 2012)

Das habe ich vorhin bei Trine 2 gefunden


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2012)

Skyrim mal anders....


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Mai 2012)

Dafuq? Ich glaube da wurden ein paar Texturen gefressen... Oder Weggebrüllt! xD FusRoDAAAAAAA XD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Mai 2012)

Ja hatte ein Problem mit Nexus ^^


----------



## RedBrain (19. Mai 2012)

Vor mehrere Wochen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Mai 2012)

Masche haben habe einen Pfeil im Knie der halt Nägel und eine Riesen Eisen Kette ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoergK (20. Mai 2012)

Perfekt geparkt: http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/594691738573330829/8B994FFEC7B15EC32249B4A0D594EF61A0F4360A/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Mai 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht ob das Gesund ist so mit dem Gesicht im Betonboden ?

Ja brauchst dich nicht verstecken denn ich sehe dich doch eh 

Das neute Bild aus MOH 2010, das nenne ich mal Chillig !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juni 2012)

So noch mal paar Bilder!

Sagt mal bin ich hier noch der einzige der was Poste ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## omega™ (17. Juli 2012)

Hier ein Paar ältere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. August 2012)

Ja was sich so gesammelt hat wieder ^^

Warum bei Fallout NV die GTX580@3Gb(Stock) solche Bugs macht kein plan ?!
Und ich rede nicht von diesen Schmackhaften Pilzen


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Sagt mal bin ich hier noch der einzige der was Poste ?


 nö


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. August 2012)

Ja schon Geil wenn die GTX580 im arsch ist...


----------



## OdlG (10. August 2012)

Hier auch mal wieder diverse Bilder von mir. Ich kommentiere die jetzt mal nicht alle, sondern lasse sie einfach wirken 

Besonders spannend fand ich, dass Luke Skywalker offenbar in Himmelsrand beim Eismonster war und nicht auf Hoth


----------



## dovahkiin (11. August 2012)

So, ein paar von Skyrim:

Tiere im Boden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Mod für ne Kutsche die fliegen kann obwohl das Pferd die Vorderbeine am Boden hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte im Laufe dieser Ereignisse die Auflösung verringert und es auf Englisch installiert, nicht wundern


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. August 2012)

So hat sich wieder angesammelt !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. August 2012)

So noch mal ein paar Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2012)

Wieder mal paar kleinen Bugs gefunden !


----------



## Mischk@ (21. September 2012)

Hmmm... ^^


----------



## DarkBlue (21. September 2012)

Hangover :o)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2012)

Hehehe
Bei Borderlands 2 in einem Banditenversteck gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2012)

NfS Porsche beherbergt auch moderne und ultralight Fahrzeuge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2012)

So mal paar Bilder gesammelt !

Ich weiß nicht was der Lynch damit sagen will 
Ähm dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein
JA geil in BF3 gibt es nun einen Mini-Flammenwerfer (frage mich net wie ich das Bild gemacht habe )
Das Schild ist zwar im Eimer aber es hält sich Tafer
Warum muss ich gerade an Titanic denken `?
Ich lass NIE einen Frau deinen Panzer fahren sonst passiert nur so was 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. September 2012)

Mal ein kleines Update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Java_Jim (29. Oktober 2012)

Dazu muss ich auch meinen Beitrag leisten

Der erste ist aus Drakensang, wo so ein Troll direkt in mich reinläuft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus Deus Ex (erster Teil), bei dem ich vor einem Spiegel stehe, und komischerweise schneller als mein Spiegelbild eine Pistole ziehen kann(der Lucky Luke der Zukunft)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die restlichen sind aus Skyrim; viel Spaß besonders bei dem Magier, der jetzt Kopflos durch die Welt rennt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (2. November 2012)

Ob das alles Geisterschiffe sind bei Anno 2070 ? 

Schiffe sind kein Hinderniss man fährt ganz einfach durch.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ghost13 (2. November 2012)

*Nfs13*

NFS13 "Fliegender Verkehr???"
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1isuF32Htw]

Halloween bei WoT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Messa on LSD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp-0nM8eY60&feature=plcp


----------



## ReaCT (2. November 2012)

Wer braucht schon Premium Camos, wenn er Grafikfehler haben kann


----------



## ghost13 (2. November 2012)

*Need for Speed Most Wanted"Fliegende Autos"*

Haben die Kerosin im Tank? Schauten die Entwickler zu viel "Back to the Future?"
Seht selbst,viel spass:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand etwas dergleichen, mit Fliegenden Autos in NFS HP bemerkt. Bitte melden! THX@ghost13


----------



## ghost13 (2. November 2012)

*Black Messa "Geheime Botschaft"*

"Black Messa"
Versteckte Botschaft "Sehr Witzig"

http://saved.im/mtg5mdk5zxu5/127785ab01066a60af627932935bea10e9d6ca60.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hier ist lange nix mehr los von daher :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Januar 2013)

Wieso den Kopf in den Sand stecken? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Januar 2013)

Only in Bf3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war bestimmt Uri Geller am Werk.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Februar 2013)

Heute mal Crysis 2, DayZ und Bf3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (9. Februar 2013)

ETS 2 v1.1.3 in Düsseldorf


----------



## Primer (9. Februar 2013)

@CrimsoN
Ist das mit Maldo, der Boden sieht so verdammt gut strukturiert aus?

@khepp242
Dat is im (deutschen) Straßenverkehr auch so^^
Schaltet die Ampel von Rot auf Grün, kann man Rot und Gelb gleichzeitig leuchten sehen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Februar 2013)

Jap Version 4.0 beta !
Mehr davon hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-450.html#post4945564


----------



## khepp242 (10. Februar 2013)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Dat is im (deutschen) Straßenverkehr auch so^^


Mensch, was habt ihr denn für Geländer in der Stadt?


----------



## Primer (10. Februar 2013)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Mensch, was habt ihr denn für Geländer in der Stadt?


 
Achsoooo^^
Aber ja die sehen bei uns genauso aus, das dient der Stabilisierung der Maste, im Falle eines Sturmes


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2013)

Noch mal paar Bilder !

DayZ Stillt einfach mal alles auf dem Kopf warum denn auch nicht ?
Das Feuer lief mir überging nach und auf einen nacht server sehr geil weil man echt alles sehen konnte 
Ein Bf3 Klassiker ^^
ACM bis jetzt der einzige Bug den ich gesehen habe (Geiles Wort Spiel).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (23. Februar 2013)

Die Dame taucht wohl im Sitzen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Februar 2013)

Man achte bei DayZ auf die Schatten ^^
ACM Standart !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormtrooper (26. Februar 2013)

Bilder aus dem Call of Duty 4 Zombie-Mod, habe ich schon seit paar Jahren auf meiner Platte. Waren lustige Zeiten mit den Mods. Man beachte die Spielerzahl.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist echt ein Schnappschuss.

Update !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (9. März 2013)

Hatte den Screenshot schon im anderen Thread veröffentlicht da ich diesen hier noch nicht kannte. Danke Primer für den Hinweis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. März 2013)

So mal ein Update !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2013)

Spiele ich hier mal wieder dem allein Unterhalter !


----------



## K-putt (12. April 2013)

Naja, eins hab ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. April 2013)

RO 2 ist immer wieder herrlich ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fedha (18. April 2013)

die koreaner sind die witzigesten hahahahaah


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. April 2013)

Zweimal Arma3 und einmal GTA IV EfLC


----------



## timetoremember (28. April 2013)

Skyrim (ich hoffe das ist nicht zu brutal...ansonsten bitte löschen)^^ und Battlefield *autsch*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Mai 2013)

So schaut das aus wenn sich die geliebte Grafikkarte verabschiedet !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volcom (19. Mai 2013)

sieht gut aus, irgendwie.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder etwas Oldschool: Tactical Ops mit CTF-Mod

*50* Flaggen in 20 Minuten! Pwnage!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Juni 2013)

Hier ist echt lange nix mehr passirt !

Wot und SGSSAA ohne kleinen Treiber Anpassung ist für die Tonne.
BF3 und deinen Cliping Fehler 
Meine kleine ATi hat Verstopfung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juli 2013)

Hier mal neue Bilder !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (19. Juli 2013)

Wer braucht schon Schwerkraft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Bert (19. Juli 2013)

So hier sieht man mal in Borderlands 2 Sir Hammerlock DLC die Game Welt von unten.

Das letzte Bild stammt aus Borderlands 2 Tiny Tina DLC. Finde 2 Kammersymbole - 2 von 3 gefunden


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Juli 2013)

Mal Hand auf Herz das nenne ich mal paar Sommer Reifen.
In Skyrim ist das schon schön zu sehen das die ENB mod herrlich nicht Geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Update:
Ja wenn AA nicht so will wie ich will...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (3. August 2013)

Agrar Simulator 2013, ein weiteres "Qualitätsspiel" von UIG.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ЯoCaT (3. August 2013)

Auffallend oft sind irgendwelche Köpfe in wänden


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. August 2013)

Chillout 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich machen sich die 4GB bezahlt gemacht 
DOD:S 2560x1600@1050p + 32xS + 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (18. August 2013)

Stalker CoP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es nicht sieht:
Der Name oben links vom Zombie


----------



## Ananas! (18. August 2013)

Geist in Battlefield 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

Cod 2 mal mit einen FOv von 140 xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (20. August 2013)

Geballte Frauen Power! Von zwei Typen in Zwei Wochen Programmiert!
Macht Irrsinnigen Spass !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gary94 (20. August 2013)

Ich fand das Bild zum Schießen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hie mal wieder cod ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. August 2013)

Aus Mount & Blade: Warband:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Gast sieht nicht gerade sehr gesprächig aus.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. August 2013)

Heute mal was besonders ^^
Habe auch Bugs auf meinen Handy !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chizay (27. August 2013)

Die Soldaten genossen ein Spezial training für verrenkungen!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. September 2013)

Es hat sich wieder mal was angesammelt !

Beim letzten Bild achte man bitte nur auf die Speicherauslastung ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (5. September 2013)

Und wieder ein Super Spiel von UIG! Der Gabelstapler 2014!
Der macht soviel Spass, schon bei der Installation!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars auch schon mit Screenshots. Mehr gibts nicht zu sehen von dem Spiel. Unbedingt kaufen!


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Super Spiel von UIG! Der Gabelstapler 2014!
> Der macht soviel Spass, schon bei der Installation!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ohh, dass tut weh. Umsonst ein Spiel gekauft! -.-


----------



## ghost13 (24. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Polygone müssen mal... ; )


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. September 2013)

16.78 Mio Punkte Verlust auch nicht schlecht ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. September 2013)

Das game ist einfach geil !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (4. Oktober 2013)

Aus Cities in Motion 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung: Auf der Stadtautobahn der Südtstadt nahe der Ausfahrt Industriegebiet läuft ein Fußgänger auf der Farbahn.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja ^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. Oktober 2013)

Aus AC3... Habs sogar geschafft zu entkommen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (16. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeyo Schattenpfote: "Mein bester Fundstück!" *böses lachen*

"Ach, vergiss es!" *den Klorolle wegwerf*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2013)

Auf einer Lan Party musste ich leider COD 4 spielen aber gut ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. November 2013)

Sieht ziemlich ungesund aus...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. November 2013)

Man acht bei WoT auf dem Reifen !



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich ungesund aus...


 
Ha mein Hals ist länger als deiner ^^

Update: man achte auf das OSD


----------



## GxGamer (21. November 2013)

So ist das, wenns Team nit hören will. "Ist nur ein CT nach  B, geht B!"
Nööööö.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. November 2013)

@gxgamer 
der klassiker mit freunden^^

das mit dem spawnen haut ja bekanntlich auch nicht immer so hin


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darf ich vorstellen? Die Brezel


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Dezember 2013)

Also anketten schau doch anders aus ? 
Ja das im Skyrim ist ja ein Klassiker 
Der Riese kein plan was da los war ^^


----------



## .Moe (22. Januar 2014)

Da bin Ich doch mal dabei. Freiluftdinner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (23. Januar 2014)

Kommscht hier net rein!


----------



## ghost13 (26. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Guter Captain, geht mit seinem Schiff unter!


----------



## ghost13 (26. Januar 2014)

Bitte Beantworten Sie die Frage!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (26. Januar 2014)

PLEASE SMILE : )​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2014)

1.Mag das nicht wenn Leute so abheben
2.Ähm kein plan was das hier ist aber gut ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Januar 2014)

Wo will der denn hin ? :O


----------



## Kusarr (30. Januar 2014)

is das Bild vom Beitrag #503 (von K-putt) aus Mass-Effect 1? Sieht aus wie ne Atari (hoffe das waren die) ... hab leider nur ME 2+3 gezockt ^^"


----------



## Galford (31. Januar 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> is das Bild vom Beitrag #503 (von K-putt) aus Mass-Effect 1? Sieht aus wie ne Atari (hoffe das waren die) ... hab leider nur ME 2+3 gezockt ^^"



Nein, das ist Mass Effect 3. An der Fensterscheibe im Hintergrund sieht man das Wort "Huerta". Das "Huerta" Krankenhaus ist nur in Mass Effect 3 ein Schauplatz. Und die heißen "Asari" - bei "Atari" hatte es bestimmt eine Klage seitens Atari gegeben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusarr (1. Februar 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Nein, das ist Mass Effect 3. An der Fensterscheibe im Hintergrund sieht man das Wort "Huerta". Das "Huerta" Krankenhaus ist nur in Mass Effect 3 ein Schauplatz. Und die heißen "Asari" - bei "Atari" hatte es bestimmt eine Klage seitens Atari gegeben.


 
ach lol, Atari is ja die Konsole ich Dödel xD ..


----------



## ghost13 (18. Februar 2014)

Neo Geo Golf​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


p.s: Screenshot ist vom Emu. Ich besitze aber selbst ein Original Neo Geo und habs auch da entdeckt. Nur wie soll ich da ein Screenshot machen..?
Auch in meinem Besitz: NES,SNES,PSone,Saturn,Dreamcast,3DS(Verkauft),(PS2&XBox.Verschollen/Ausgelehnt.Nie wieder!) coming soon: Amiga CD32. Hatte meinen damals Verkauft(leider)


----------



## ghost13 (19. Februar 2014)

- Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache...
(Textbox)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Februar 2014)

1) Halt Stop ich bin halb schwarz halb weiß ? Geil ich bin ein Panda !!
2) Oki aber in Project Reality BF2 bin doch wohl nur ein Geist 
3) Ein Flatout 2 Klassiser ^^
4) Mitten im Kríeg erstmal einen Nickerschen machen 
5) HBAO+ ist zwar echt cool aber es erlaubt mir zu cheaten !
6) Ja erstmal ausicht genissen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karli82 (19. Februar 2014)

Das gute alte Portal...


----------



## scavamorto (10. März 2014)

Moin Leudes, 

hier mein Lieblings Easter-Egg aus Prison Architect (war damals noch inner Beta, keine Ahnung obs noch drin is), auf dem der bei allen beliebte Adolf Hilter zu sehen ist. Ich glaube er saß damals für 1,5 Jahre für Raub 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scavamorto


----------



## zerogott (10. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Ne Runde Chilln.
2. Parken für Fortgeschrittene
3. Eine Cola bitte.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. März 2014)

1 Na wo ist denn der kleine Planzer na wo is er denn ?
2 Crimson und Klopfer 
3 Das neue M4 Invisible, schaut gut aus oder ?
4 Wenn nix mehr hilft einfach mal dem kopf in die Textur stecken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

vielleicht nicht so witzig,
aber gesehen hatte ich sowas noch nie
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...icture730588-diablo3-bad-data-easter-egg.html

ist das ein easter egg, oder soll das echt ne verbuggte grafik ersetzen?
als ich rausgelaufen bin, und wieder hin, wars weg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2014)

So wieder mal ein kleines Update 

Wot 9.0 Test Serverund DayZ bei 16:10 bei wohl einen zu hohen FOV 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (26. April 2014)

Witziger Effekt, wenn man bei _Assetto Corsa_ mit dem FOV herumspielt. Bei negativen Werten (im Photo-Mode) kommt sowas bei raus (Original-Bild im Anhang):
Jetzt weiß ich endlich was ein "Popometer" ist! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (27. April 2014)

Fast so gut wie die Rainbow Road aus Mario Kart 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (28. April 2014)

Weil's so _schön_ war, gleich nochmal... 
(Original im Anhang)

_Assetto Corsa_ Lotus Evora GTC @Mugello




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (11. Mai 2014)

Metro: Last Light >Eingenickt<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Mai 2014)

Wot: Also dieser "Baum" is doch echt mal schick
WT: Ähm Ja ne is klar !
The Darkness 2 und die Falschen HBAO+ bits sieht doch auch geil aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (11. Mai 2014)

Mafia 2 "Double Hood Check Bournout"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolidLiquid (24. Mai 2014)

Haha, gerade zum ersten mal das "Chuck Norris Spiel" entdeckt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann man den guten also nicht mal mehr "nur" bei WoW treffen, sondern ihn auch noch direkt selbst steuern 

Frei nach dem Motto: 





> Chuck Norris hat einmal Russisches Roulette mit einem komplett geladenen Revolver gespielt... und gewonnen!


----------



## CosmoCortney (12. Juni 2014)

Nach gut 5 Jahren Game-Hacking habe ich auch eine nette Sammlung an lustigen Screenshots zusammenstellen können 
Ich füge hier mal einige Bilder meiner Facebook-Fan-Seite ein:

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eins Meiner Favoriten... sehr schönes Gebiss!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Sonic Adventure 2: Battle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tales of Symphonia*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*The Legend of Zelda - The Wind Waker*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sonic Adventure DX*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sonic the Hedgehog 4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tales of Symphonia - Dawn of the New World*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sonic Unleashed*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mario & Sonic bei den olympischen Spielen London 2012*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PokéPark 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pikachu hat Übergewicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sonic Generations*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Super Mario Galaxy 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Metroid Other: M*

Auch eins meiner Favoriten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mario & Sonic bei den Olympischen Spielen (Peking)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Pokémon Battle Revolution*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*F-Zero GX (& AX)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder Debugging-Material entdeckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wieso werden die Bilder trots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juni 2014)

CosmoCortney schrieb:


> Edit: Wieso werden die Bilder trots
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juni 2014)

Hier mal wieder was von mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juni 2014)

_Assetto Corsa_
Die Zukunft der Formel 1? (Herkunft unbekannt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. Juli 2014)

Nach dem gefühlten hundertausendsten Mal Zur-Benchmarks-Szene-Latschen ist die verbündete KI im Battlefield 4 endlich klug geworden. Statt den Hubschrauber auf einem maroden Gebäude zu landen, wählt sie einfach eine der großen, freien Flächen davor. Die Logik obsiegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,
Phil


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (3. August 2014)

Grade im CS:GO Matchmaking hat sich wohl einer erhängt


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. August 2014)

Hier mal was auffälliges aus Prison Architect




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2014)

Einfach mal abhängen in Dishonored...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (5. August 2014)

Nicht unbedingt lustig, aber den Gesetzen der Schwerkraft scheint hier nicht Genüge getan worden zu sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

**** This Shit. Im A Tree.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. August 2014)

Man achte auf die Schatten 


Das ist doch eine falle


----------



## makrogame (3. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Oktober 2014)

Apropos Schatten...

Kleiner Beleuchtungs-Glitch in _Assetto Corsa_:

"Shadow On The Wall" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch_koehler (11. Oktober 2014)

BF4 glänzt mit seinen Textur-(Flicken)-Teppichen ^^


----------



## xlacherx (11. Oktober 2014)

Wtf


----------



## Robonator (12. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im richtigen Moment auf F12 gedrückt


----------



## Ch_koehler (13. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Container wirkt ein wenig abgehoben... (und blieb auch einfach dort stehe  )


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Oktober 2014)

von 2400x1500 auf 960x600 runter gerechnet !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qahnaarin (27. Oktober 2014)

Wohl der härteste Endbosss mit den meisten HP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gary94 (5. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein bischen rumhängen xD


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komische Hand in ArmaIII


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Sorry, ich kriegs nicht hin die Als Bild einzufügen


----------



## T'PAU (7. November 2014)

bitbowl schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kriegs nicht hin die Als Bild einzufügen


Und auch nicht, deinen Ursprungspost zu editieren. 
"Fremde Bilder" können hier leider nicht eingefügt werden, du musst sie mit der Forumsoft hochladen und _irgendwie_ einbinden (was auch nicht ganz ohne ist).


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mann von Welt trägt Federn auch ohne Hut.


----------



## GxGamer (14. November 2014)

Nicht wirklich ein Screenshot, ich finds aber amüsant...
Oder aber traurig, je nach Stimmung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. November 2014)

Vor Scham im Boden versunken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. November 2014)

hier


----------



## NicoGermanman (20. November 2014)

Ist mir gerade in Far Cry 4 passiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sagt, dass man sich nicht in der Luft festhalten kann?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Dezember 2014)

*You Had One Job! *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (29. Dezember 2014)

Höhö


----------



## T'PAU (5. Januar 2015)

Der Begriff _Geisterfahrer_ neu definiert (aus einem MP-Replay von _Assetto Corsa_)!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Sleepy Hollow" Mod


----------



## sal (11. Februar 2015)

Die Krabbe ist durch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch_koehler (11. Februar 2015)

Abgehoben die Schüssel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch_koehler (20. Februar 2015)

Nehmen Sie platz...
#facepalm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (20. Februar 2015)

Ist das nicht so einer von diesen kyratischen Vodookriegern? 
Die können das.


----------



## NicoGermanman (26. Februar 2015)

Ist zwar nicht Witzig

Von wegen spielt nicht im selben Universum wie Assassins Creed.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch_koehler (27. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist das nicht so einer von diesen kyratischen Vodookriegern? Die können das.


Auch wieder wahr


----------



## Galford (28. Februar 2015)

2x Crysis 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (16. März 2015)

Gestern aufm Weg ins Gefecht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (16. März 2015)

Denke mal das zählt auch als lustiger Screenshot 

Auf der ESL Katowice, ein Major von Counterstrike:Global Offensive, joint irgendein Typ einfach die Wettkampflobby, obwohl es auf einer halben LAN ist und ein Millionen schweres Tunier ist, kann man trotzdem da joinen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IGladiatorX (16. März 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Denke mal das zählt auch als lustiger Screenshot
> 
> Auf der ESL Katowice, ein Major von Counterstrike:Global Offensive, joint irgendein Typ einfach die Wettkampflobby, obwohl es auf einer halben LAN ist und ein Millionen schweres Tunier ist, kann man trotzdem da joinen
> 
> ...



DAZU: https://twitter.com/chikenOfficial/status/577501919792537600


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (4. April 2015)

Die Schuhe scheinen echt gute Hafteigenschaften zu haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal braucht man einfach eine Pause:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Klicks - 4 Kills:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. April 2015)

Aufgrund eines geparkten Bootes auf der B49 kommt es zu Verkehrsbehinderungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer durchgezechten Nacht werden am Morgen die Schnapsleichen eingesammelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gute alte Zeit vor cTOS: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. April 2015)

Ist zwar kein Screenshot, aber trotzdem lustig. Der Rückstoss war vermutlich zu stark. 

http://i.imgur.com/Z3PT9pV.gif


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. April 2015)

Die Selfie-Sucht macht auch vor Staatsbeamten nicht halt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (18. April 2015)

Ich finds gut:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. April 2015)

Ja die schatten sollte so aus sehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja das ist wirklich bequem !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (21. April 2015)

Kein Screenshot - aber auch lustig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oUjE0y7ZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cfUMZKQi9G0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (31. Mai 2015)

Die Beschreibung der Karte in der Mitte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NicoGermanman (4. Juni 2015)

Sind Möven neuerdings Fische? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (21. Juni 2015)

Darf ich vorstellen, das Dreiköpfige Hydrapferd 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrLoL1 (28. Juni 2015)

Von mir auch mal


----------



## Aegon (14. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ja gewusst, dass er beim RPG mitgearbeitet hat, aber nicht so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: Falsche Reihenfolge, man muss es rückwärts anschauen, dann passt es ungefähr


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2015)

Liebe grüße aus DayZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (8. August 2015)

1. Und den toten Soldaten war es egal, dass dort kein Brückensteg mehr war.

2. Resi, i hol di mit'n schwebendn Traktor ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbert (20. August 2015)

das finde ich besonders lustig 
http://a5.mzstatic.com/eu/r30/Purpl...e3b-ce48-b3e9-af88e8180f38/screen640x640.jpeg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (31. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. September 2015)

Ich ziehe Ubgs magisch an


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. September 2015)

Bester Singelplayer Ever.....NICHT !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (5. Oktober 2015)

Die neuen Halsprothesen aus dem Arkham Knight Store sind soeben eingetroffen 
Ja, Batmans Bud Spencer-Schlag sollte man nicht unterschätzen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ebenfalls im Angebot: Die neuen Schwebe-Lampen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. November 2015)

Kleines update


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2015)

Wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, was in *Just Cause 3* an einer zerstörten Brücke passiert, auf welcher alle zwei Minuten ein frischer Zug vorbei kommt 

So fängt es an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muhahahah 


Edit:

Nach einem Ingame-Tag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (19. Januar 2016)

Als der Pferde-Orthopäde meiner Plötze die neue Therapie verschrieben hat, dachte ich ja nicht das sie so schnell ihre Wirkung entfaltet. Sehr nur wie gelenkig das Pferd plötzlich ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2016)

Ja trocken Schwimmen !


----------



## RRe36 (9. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob man da drin wohnen kann... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Laut Ark-Physik können bewusstlose Krokodile jetzt schweben.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Februar 2016)

AC​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Februar 2016)

Endlich mal 'ne Strecke, bei der man _virtuell_ seine Blase entleeren kann und das gleich an mehreren Orten! 

(Assetto Corsa, assetto_corsa.ini tweaking, Mod-Strecke _Lake Louise_ V2.07)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (22. Februar 2016)

Jetzt neu bei Dishonored.
Transparente Wände und Kartons!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht bequem aus.


----------



## Ch_koehler (22. Februar 2016)

Die transparente Leiter scheinen sie für Rainbow Six übernommen zu haben, scheinbar aber nur für manche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RRe36 (8. Mai 2016)

Hab mal ein bisschen den Screenshot-Order bei mir durchwühlt und bin sowohl auf altes als auch neues gestoßen:

Der macht erstmal ein Schläfchen in der Tür...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Boden verstecken gilt nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahh, bequeme Schlafposition:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr aufmerksame Menschen trifft man immer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Präzisionsarbeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt neu unter anderem Vögel mit Düsenantrieb, Eierwahn und fliegende Sträucher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub der hat da was im Kopf stecken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sag doch immer Streckbänke sind kein Spielzeug...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hat gutes Gleichgewicht und neuerdings gibt es Schnee IN Luftschiffen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommt der Künstler im Batman wieder hervor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neue Batmobil kann wirklich ... spezielle Sachen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau leg dich erstmal hin, mehr oder weniger bequem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich finde der verdient es angefügt zu werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Minigunner ist er nun los aber wohin jetzt mit dem Ventilator?


----------



## Ion (29. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube die Schwerkraft hat was gegen mich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (3. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das gemacht habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch_koehler (7. Juli 2016)

Bist du auf Dragon Valley mit dem LAV aufs Wasser gefallen? Das wirkt als Trampolin, gabs komischerweise in BF3 auch mal


----------



## Ion (7. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte den Wasserfall runter springen, ja. Aber was dann passiert ist? Gute Frage nächste Frage 
Lustig wars aber


----------



## masterX244 (8. Juli 2016)

In "Sonic generations"
Irgendwie hat mich in einer der 2D-abschnitte ein gegner Misaligned, bin erstmal hinter den Ringen (!) gelandet, und danach noch mit stil aus dem level raus gefallen. Das ganze hat mir nebenbei noch nen Lauf ohne zu verrecken versauigelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Juli 2016)

Autsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2016)

Hier wurde eindeutig sehr lange nicht mehrn Poste 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RRe36 (27. November 2016)

Ich bring dann auch mal wieder was von mir ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute hat der dunkle Gesetzeshüter einen Bürostuhl auf der Straße entdeckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser ist besonders hartnäckig und muss mit großen Geschützen zerstört werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen sollte man niemals ein Gebäude bei Nacht offen lassen. Sonst kommt der Ein-Mann-Fledermaus-Trödeltrupp und sammelt allerlei Bürobedarf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um Ihn danach auf die Straße zu schaffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebenbei noch den Kopf in den, ähh... , Lüftungsschacht stecken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar das Batmobil hat mit den Bürostühlen zu kämpfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Killer einen schamlos ignoriert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hau wohl jemand aus Angst den Kopf eingezogen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (21. Januar 2017)

I´m surfin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer diese notgeilen Karren in Breaking Point! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Guck mal, ich kann einen Rakenwerfer tragen, ohne meine Arme zu benutzen!" 
"Mit solchen Armen würde das auch schwierig werden!"


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Januar 2017)

Ha sehr schön


----------



## Ion (7. Februar 2017)

Der neue Yoga Plan von Borderlands ist soeben eingetroffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch_koehler (23. Februar 2017)

Neu bei den Ghosts: Antigravitations-Stiefel !

Jetzt als Pre-Order Bonus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (18. März 2017)

Hier mal ein Paar Screenshots, denke die sprechen für sich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. April 2017)

Ach ja


----------



## Caduzzz (4. April 2017)

..man achte auf die gesamte Schussdistanz ..leider ist das Spiel irgendwie Buggy. Meistens wird mein Vater, manchmal ich aus dem Spiel, gekickt bzw. es stürzt derbe ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (8. April 2017)

Also ich weiß nicht was mit den Gegnern in Dark Souls 3 los ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Das tut weh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (23. Mai 2017)

Pagans Soldaten haben offensichtlich keinen Bock mehr auf mich ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maverick3k (7. Juli 2017)

Wenn es Steinpilze gibt, wieso nicht auch Felsenschweine / Steinschweine. (Far Cry 3)


----------



## PCGHGS (8. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RRe36 (13. September 2017)

Soo dann bring ich auch mal wieder was ein 

Fangen wir mal bei den nur etwas fragwürdigen Dingen an: Sonnenstrahlen und -spiegelungen bei Nacht und Regen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Bau einer Mauer fängt man natürlich mit dem Tor an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu sag ich mal nichts...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ACHTUNG FAKE-NEWS: Steine sind aus Stein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Wildwesen in der Welt von Mittelerde haben... "spezielle" Bedürfnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hier will nicht kämpfen sondern Turnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (18. September 2017)

Das waren dann wohl zu viele Tränke .


----------



## anneglattbach (22. September 2017)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> RO 2 ist immer wieder herrlich ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Realistisch würde ich behaupten!


----------



## RRe36 (14. Oktober 2017)

Ein paar interessante Dinge aus meiner bisherigen Spielerfahrung in Shadow of War:
Ragdoll-Physics produziert wie immer äußerst realistische und glaubwürdige Posen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau so bindet man jemanden an einen Pfahl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RRe36 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mal so frei und lass noch ein paar weitere "spezielle" Screenshots aus Shadow of War hier 

Fangen wir mal mit den überaus natürlich wirkenden Aiming Posen bei Bogen bzw. Wurfhammer an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz dazu sind ist die Mimik der Orks überaus gelungen (der Blick beim zweiten Bild ist einfach zu gut )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist der einfach kackendreist eingeschlafen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein der guckt kein Fernsehen, dem ist wohl nur langweilig (die wissen wohl nicht was sie spielen sollen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guillotine lässt grüßen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ist halt Dark Souls 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RRe36 (10. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Fotomodus in einem Spiel einen absichtlich komplett bescheuerte Screenshots machen lässt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2018)

So freunde habe wieder etwas für euch


----------



## Ion (30. Mai 2018)

Jetzt neu eingetroffen: Von selbst schwebende alte Fernseher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2018)

Wenn man mal etwas Fallout 4 Spielt 

Der typ der da sitzt ist an sich tot aber nach einer oder zehn Sallewen aus meiner Laserkniffte war mehr als tot 

Was die Junge frau da tut kein plan, muss wohl früher mal DJ gewesen sein 

Bei dem Herren der im Boden Steckt, meinte zu mir das alles Ordnung ist.


----------



## Maverick3k (17. Juli 2018)

FC5. 

Screenshot 1: "Da unten gibts Freibier!"
Screenshot 2/3: "Da will wohl jemand Joseph die Show stehlen!"


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. September 2018)

Leute wieder mal ein kleines Update


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2018)

Bisschen Fallout NV


----------



## RRe36 (12. März 2019)

Das die Kiste überhaupt noch fährt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternative Parkmöglichkeiten gibt's gleich dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (14. März 2019)

Wurde als D.VA gerade aus dem Mech geschossen und bin plötzlich OUTER SPACE 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wtf?


----------



## Hoopster (15. April 2019)

RRe36 schrieb:


> Das die Kiste überhaupt noch fährt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji28] Der Parkplatznot aus dem Weg gehen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterX244 (20. April 2019)

Hab hier auch noch Parkprobleme im Angebot (sind noch ausm Starcitizen-PTU, daher der QR-code im bild. war debug-info für die entwickler=



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. November 2019)

KriegsYoga


----------



## ghost13 (15. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (15. Januar 2020)

Mein WTF?!! Moment beim Zocken von Metal Gear TPP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"*wild ass*"


----------



## ghost13 (15. Januar 2020)

Das Beste an Assasins Creed ausser Türme Klettern! Meisterwerk @Bubisaft ehm... Apfelsaft?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (16. Januar 2020)

Radeon DML upscale filter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Januar 2020)

Ok, und was ist jetzt da speziell amüsant, also beim Screenshot mit RE2R?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Januar 2020)

Ja was soll ich sagen


----------



## Ion (26. Januar 2020)

Schönes Easteregg bei Dragon Ball Z: Kakarot gefunden (achtet mal darauf, was auf dem Bildschirm steht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (10. Februar 2020)

*Bud Spencer&Terence Hill Slaps and Beans*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer genau hinschaut erkennt die Gringos auf dem Dach : ) Nach ca. 5 Minuten !!SLAPS BURST!! entstand dieser Screenshot! Geht da noch mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was geht den 4 Gringo Musikern wohl durch den Kopf?


----------



## ghost13 (10. Februar 2020)

Beim nächsten Blutbad bitte rechts abbiegen. GPS - Gore Person Shooter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (10. Februar 2020)

Lady Liberty loves BBall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2020)

Habe mal wieder etwas gesammelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2020)

Metro ist echt ABSOLUT Bug frei...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Juli 2020)

Ist der Schneemann aus BF V schon irgendwo dabei?
Ansonsten, hier ist er^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Juli 2020)

Geile sache 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (15. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (17. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (11. April 2021)

Ein Wurst-Imbiss Wagen als waffenstrotzendes Fluggefährt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2021)

Die Splicer aus Rapture ohne Kontext sind schon Typen für sich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ach ja


----------



## PCGH_Dave (7. Mai 2022)

Fragt mich bitte nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe das schäbigste Spiel entdeckt und kurz angespielt. Als ich dann im Menü auf Deutsch umgeschaltet und DIESE Grafikoptionen gesehen habe, wäre ich vom Lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2022)

O!M!G! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das im englischen Original quasi auch so steht und nicht nur ein fataler Übersetzungsfehler ist:
Ist das etwa Spielrelevant?


----------



## Zybba (2. Oktober 2022)

Wird wohl wie bei Scum sein, als Survival Element?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Oktober 2022)

Ja, überleben muss da tatsächlich eher derjenige, der das spielen soll. Die Gefahr, dass man sich totlacht, ist recht groß  ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACDAz8hMTu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2022)

Hast du ne Wette verloren, oder warum zockt man sowas?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Oktober 2022)

Das ist nach so mancher 12-Stunden-Schicht recht heilsam ^^


----------



## Acgira (18. Oktober 2022)

NPC treffen, weil sie ihre Waffe jederzeit zum Feind richten können, und ob sie dabei in die richtige Richtung schauen ist auch nicht sonderlich entscheidend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aus anderer Perspektive V ausgeblendet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2022)

Na, wer findet den Fehler?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (24. November 2022)

Nur einen? 
Du beziehst dich also nicht auf clipping fehler? ^^



Spoiler



Ich vermute, du meinst den doppelten Schild?


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nur einen?
> Du beziehst dich also nicht auf clipping fehler? ^^


Auch dabei ist es ja der größte Fehler.


Spoiler



Aber ja, das Schild was sogar mehrmals ausdrücklich als sein eines besonderes Schild diskutiert wird ist plötzlich doch gar nicht so einmalig.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. November 2022)

Einsam in der Zone.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Dezember 2022)

Erwischt oida !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

